# Sticky  EIC Results - Feel free to post RESULTS here!



## Chris Atkinson

So, it is now a commercially available test!

http://www.vdl.umn.edu/services-and-fees/canine-neuromuscular/canine-exercised-induced-collapse-eic/index.htm




Please feel free to post your EIC results under this sticky heading.

*Please also be sure of any information you post as fact about genetic science.* It may not be readily evident, but I do get contacted behind the scenes by concerned parties. The concern is valid and centers around misinformation getting posted on widely-read threads, which then becomes generally accepted as fact. Sometimes it is no big deal. Other times, it really can mis-serve the purpose of the board by propogating misinformation. *So please, if you are going to cite statistics, factual scientific genetic info, etc. please have some science or valid reference to back it up.*

In short, as always, please be accountable for the information you post on RTF. Please also remember that the EIC test just came out as commercially available. Be considerate to others in the manner in which you present your results, please.

Also, I want to clarify that I have not at all had issue with any of the folks at the Univ. of MN. It has been a while, but I have spoken with some of the folks there, long ago when the test was under development. They have NEVER contacted me with any issue about some of the misinformation that folks have posted on RTF. I'm not saying that they never will, but so far, they have not. Nonetheless, please be mindful that the paragraph in bold is followed. Thanks!

Thanks! Chris

(My apologies to Mark Sehon. I tried to merge his results into this thread and I botched it all up! So I have tried to restore his results thread to its original condition.)


----------



## topshelf

TOPSHELFS DEVILS CANDY - CARRIER
TOPSHELFS WANNA BE A STAR - CARRIER
TOPSHELFS HIGH ROLLER - CLEAR

Matt


----------



## trog

Sire: Clear of EIC
My two 7 & 8 month old pups out of the above sire.

Pup # 1 carrier

Pup #2 carrier

from two different dams whose EIC status is not known at this time and was not known at the time of breeding.
From the amount of carriers being reported I would think that EIC is going to take a significant time period before it can be eleminated from Labradors.


----------



## Boondux

Wyldfire's Island Spice - EIC Clear/CNM Clear

(FC AFC Land Ahoy x Wyldfire's High Tech CFO MH***)


----------



## pupaloo

TDK's Dusty Gunslinger (Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown x TDK's Putting for Birdie)

OFA hips Good
OFA elbows Normal
CERF clear
EIC clear 
CNM clear
PRA clear

All reports sent into OFA Sept 09


----------



## Last Frontier Labs

Last Frontier's Top Ramen- Noodle (carrier)


----------



## gone2thedogs

Diesel's Supercharged Shelby - EIC Affected.
But I knew this 3 years ago. Fixed, happy house pet.
Pat


----------



## YardleyLabs

As posted on a prior thread:

Yardley Labs Beadle Gypsy Shadow (NFC AFC Five Star General Patton x Seaside's Hakuna Matata***) -- Affected (EIC# D08-040790)

Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx (FC AFC High Tech CEO x Deep Run Morning Star) -- Clear (EIC# D08-040787)

Cypreesknees Ramblin Mae (NAFC FC Candlewood's Ramblin Man x Cropper's Miss Malarky***) -- Clear (EIC# D08-040788)

Truenorth Shady Sadie JH (Shady Hollow Ezekiel JH x Deep Run Arizona Zoe JH) -- Clear (EIC# D08-040789)


----------



## HarryWilliams

GMHR Wishful Thinking II *** *Clear*
(FC AFC Hilltop's Hayseed X Drake's Bay Dear Abby MH)

The Sagacious Wild Thing *Carrier*
(FC AFC Dare To Dream X GMHR Wishful Thinking II ***)


----------



## Doug Main

Illini's Miss Tara (NAFC FC Candlewood's Ramblin Man x Cropper's Miss Malarky MH***) -- Clear (EIC# D08-040261)


----------



## Stylesl

As previously posted-

According to the U of Minn Diagnostic Report: Genetic Test for Canine EIC 

Loukas Skywalker Spacelab-affected
High Point's How We Doing-affected

Lisa


----------



## Downtown

FC AFC TAYLORLAB DOWNTOWN DUSTY BROWN - EIC / Carrier, CNM / Clear

Results are posted on the main page of Dusty's website www.downtowndustybrown.com
We will also post EIC results on OFA


----------



## Montview

Doubt anyone would be interested, since he's a show dog (nothing field-bred close in his pedigree, and we're just getting into hunt test training- having a blast doing it, though!), but...

CH Forestwood Gone Hollywood At Montview ("Monty")- EIC CLEAR/CNM CLEAR 

We have the official results forms back from OFA for this and the RD/OSD test, but the results aren't published on the website yet for whatever reason...
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1239935#animal


----------



## KwickLabs

Missy, you and Dan have been "first class" with me ever since we talked about breeding Taffey. After hearing from you a few weeks ago, I held off posting my EIC results because of what you said you were going to to. Thanks for confirming what I have always thought.









Kwick Kooly Dew It Allstar SH --- *carrier* VDL Accession # D08-039701
(NFC AFC Dewey’s Drake of Moon Rivers X Maxine’s Midnight Pursuit JH)

MPR HRCH UH Kwick Taffey of Joemac’s MH --- *clear* VDL Accession # D08-039702
(MHR GMPR Rik's Risky Raider MH X CP JoeMac's Dakota Rose)

Kwick Daisy’s Spirit Keeper SH --- *clear* VDL Accession # D08-039703
(FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown X MPR HRCH UH Kwick Taffey of Joemac’s MH

Kwick Draw McGraw --- *carrier* VDL Accession # D08-039704
(FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown X MPR HRCH UH Kwick Taffey of Joemac’s MH 

My two "Dustbuckets" are definitely keepers.


----------



## Rob G

Two of my dogs tested clear per the study portion of the test...

CPR Bearpoint's Top Gun (4XGMPR HRCH Bearpoint's Rollin' High Reno SH X GMPR SHR Elcanan's Roxy of Bearpoint JH)

PRG's Hunter's Lullaby (GMPR SHR Kioua Creek Jesse James JH X 2XGMPR Snake River Delta SH)

...both dog's are also CNM clear


----------



## Barb/x2crr

AFC Cosmic Blue Genes - EIC Clear / CMN Clear- (FC AFC Code Blue X Cosmic Kate)

Ecstasy's Hells Angel - EIC Clear / CMN Clear - (FC AFC Clubmeads Head Over Heels X Wham Bam Thank You Ma'am)

Attention to all of the owners of the pups out of the above breeding. Your pups will be clear of EIC and CNM !!

Ecstasy's Fancy Pants - EIC Clear / CMN Clear - (AFC Cosmic Blue Genes X Ecstasy's Hells Angel)

Forever In Blue Genes - EIC Clear / CMN Clear - (AFC Cosmic Blue Genes X Wham Bam Thank You Ma'am)

Darcy's Autume Ecstasy - EIC Carrier / CMN Clear - (CFC FTCH AFTCH Taylorslabs Magic Trick X Maxine’s Midnight Pursuit JH)


It would be nice to see the results posted of which dogs are clear or carriers of both EIC and CNM if you have those results available.


----------



## Illinois Bob

Tall Pines Jet Black Otter - EIC Clear/CNM Clear 
(CFC-CAFC Jaybars' Picture Perfect X Tall Pines Jade JH)

EIC # D08-039932
CNM # LR-CNM06-262-M-PIV


----------



## turningpointlabs

Not sure if you all care about Luke either since he is a show dog, but his lines are pretty common in the show world.

CH TPF LUKE -Affected
(CH. PALABRAS IT'S PLAYTIME X CCF SANDY REDHILLS OF SEDONA)

I would be happy to send out a pedigree if anyone would like to know..


----------



## rsfavor

Seaside Monster’s Inc.*** - EIC CLEAR
(NAFC FC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek x FC AFC M and M’s Buns of Steel)


----------



## Boondux

Lightning Lily To Go - EIC CARRIER
(FC Riparian Windfall x Grindstone Molly Murphy)


----------



## kdbauman

Northlands Care Bare Streakin MH EIC Clear 
Lean Mac X Freezout Picabo Streak MH

Northlands Prairie Habanero MH *** EIC Clear
Tiger McBunn X Gator Points Sweet Potato Pie

Taylorlabs Fear This MH EIC Carrier
Creek Robber X Clubmeads Autumn Breeze


----------



## Rob Elliott

HRCH Wildwood's Lizzy May --Clear
FC Running With The Devil x Northlands Prairie Habanero MH ***

Wildwood's One-N-A Million --Clear
FC Nan-Dool Elwood Blues x Waterbear's Miss Molly


----------



## backwater retrievers

Backwater's Slanderous Sue (affected)
FC AFC ESPRITS DOUBLE WHAMMY X OTTERCREEK'S FIX'N TO GIT ***


----------



## Renate with Vlekje GER

Vlekje v. Duinhorst EIC, CNM, PRA, RD/OSD, NARC, MH, DM all normal/clear
(FTCH Tibea Tosh x Daisy of Upperclaws)


----------



## okvet

HRCH Apache Buck IV MH--EIC Clear/CNM Clear

Pedigree: http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=79851


----------



## Wyldfire

Wyldfire's High Tech CEO MH*** EIC/CNM clear
_ FC-AFC High Tech CEO x HRCH Rascal's Chocolate Pie _

Wyldfire's Midknight Lullaby MH*** EIC clear / CNM carrier
_FC-AFC Midknight Shot in the Dark MH x Smitty's Maggie Babe MH ( CNM Clear ) _


----------



## ErinsEdge

Just got back the 5 they received on 4-7. All EIC/CNM clear. I may tip a glass tonight.

*Erins Edge Goose Ya Big Studd MH *( FC/AFC/CFC/CAFC Barracuda Blue, MH X Mallard Lake Lady Magnum QAA)
OFA Excellent
Elbows Noemal
Eyes Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
*Erins Edge Double Magnum Ben SH* (GRHRCH Gator Pt's Magnum Gentle Ben MH,QAA X Erins Edge Roadhouse Diva)
OFA Excellent
Elbows Normal
Eyes Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
*Erins Edge Double Magnum Meg *(GRHRCH Gator Pt's Magnum Gentle Ben MH,QAA X Erins Edge Roadhouse Diva)
OFA Excellent
Elbows Normal
Eyes Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
*Crosswinds Gallo del Ciello *(FC/AFC Candlewood's Rulin the Roost X Erins Edge Iron Kate, Abe daughter-my breeding)
OFA Good
Elbows Normal
Eyes Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear


and a Ram daughter I did that was here.


----------



## Rainmaker

Rainmakers Chilian Red -EIC clear/CNM clear 
(Waterstrike's Maximum Overdrive, MH x Rainmakers Sunny Tahoe, MH - EIC Carrier/CNM clear) 

Cosmo's Ebony Bella Star, SH-EIC carrier/CNM clear
(Cosmo x Triple Crown Daisy, MH/QAA)

Two of Bella's pups I tested came back as carriers 
(FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max x Cosmo's Ebony Bella Star, SH-EIC carrier)

K-Line's Burning Desire, SH-EIC clear/CNM clear.
(NFC Maxx's Surprise x Flinker's Ho Lota Rosie, MH)

So my count for test results so far, 4 carrier, 2 clear.


----------



## Ken Archer

ARCHWAY'S BLUEBERRY WINE (Trumarc's Cordon Bleu X Archway's Picture Perfect) CNM clear-EIC carrier

ARCHWAY'S MISS CONCEPTION (FC-HRCH Watermark's Texas Welcome X Archway's Not Now Honey) CNM clear-EIC carrier

ARCHWAY'S DYNA GLIDE (FC-FTCH Money Talks II X Archway's Blueberry Wine) EIC carrier-CNM clear by parentage

ARCHWAY'S TICKET TO RIDE (Ten Bears Road Trip QAA X Rascal's Chocolate Pie MH QAA) EIC clear-CNM clear by parentage

ARCHWAY'S RAINMAKER (FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max x Cosmo's Ebony Bella Star) EIC clear-CNM clear by parentage


----------



## C. Johnson

Cams Smoke Em Up "Emma" (FC-AFC Carolinas Smoke On The Water X Troublesome Highsea's Pintail) EIC-clear / CNM-clear


----------



## double m kennels

Way-Da-Go Leanmac's Pied Piper JH...AFFECTED 
(Animal Cracker II MH X Jazmine Lands Mark, Keith JH)

Barracuda's Git-R-Done...AFFECTED 
(FC AFC Barracuda Blue MH X Abbagale White MH)

Rebel's High Tech Cause for Applause..AFFECTED 
(FC AFC High Tech CEO X Lagniappe's Cause for applause MH)

Sydnee's Magnum Riptide JH...CLEAR 
(Dakota's Cajun Roux MH X Chena River Magnum Riptide MH)

not very good results! So far only 25% of our tests dogs are clear. Still have some more to test though.


----------



## Kris Hunt

Blacktails Believe In Me MH*** - EIC clear and CNM Clear
(FC AFC Clubmeads Head Over Heels x Clarks Canyon River Megan)

Blacktails Miller Time - EIC Clear (did not test for CNM)
(Allstar Outrageous MVP x Caddis on the Madison II)

All Star Outragous MVP MH***- EIC carrier/CNM Clear
(FC AFC Yellowstone's TNT Explosion x Dust Devils Maxximum Risk)



Kris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

MAD MALLARD said:


> Any Reports on Chopper, with all of the breeding that he has been doing.
> If you are worried don’t breed to him. Dog throws winners. EIC/CNM testing is good for the breed I agree. The deeper we dig we will always find something wrong. Dogs, horse’s bad handlers whatever.
> 
> Bravo, good answer. Who said anything about breeding to him. This thread is to post results of the current testing, not to post opinions about who throws winners and who doesn't. I have a Chopper pup, no matter how good he is if he goes down with EIC he won't be winning SH--.
> 
> Just currious if any results were known, no need to get your back up.


Please if you seek results on a specific sire, contact the owner directly. The purpose of this thread is for folks to post their own specific EIC results, not to discuss "reports" of what a widely bred sire may or may not possess or pass on.

Make sense? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Kris Hunt

MS Bighorn Sagebrush - EIC Clear (CNM test not completed yet)
(Blue Earths Titanic *** x Bighorns Belle II)


Kris


----------



## Debbie C

Kapriver Riley Maxwell ....... EIC carrier CNM CLEAR

Our lady Peace of Tealriver........EIC clear....CNM not done...she is spayed.

New pup hasn't been tested for EIC or CNM yet, but will be.


----------



## 3blackdogs

_*FC AFC TNT's Det-A-Nator (Nate): *__****_
(FC AFC Nitro X Lacinderue (ex Ritz))
* EIC clear/CNM clear
* 
_* Buffalocreek's Babelicious (Babe):*_
(FC Vince X Mary (ex Abe))
* EIC clear/CNM clear
* 
_* Candlewood Amazing Grace (Gracie):*_
(FC Buck X Bailey (ex Abe))
* EIC Clear/CNM Clear


*
**** - via sample submitted as part of research database. We have resubmitted another test to attain the official clearance

Complete pedigrees are on GoodDogInfo


----------



## BonMallari

I messed up on an earlier post

Sweet Nola is a CNM CARRIER.... but was spayed as of last thursday....I was at fault for misinterpreting the info given to me...I take full responsibility for the error and was not trying to deceive the retriever public in any way ....


----------



## tenbears

Ten Bears Road Trip....... Eic Clear.... Cnm Clear.... Fc Afc Smoke On The Water X Fc High Points Troublesome Sugar


----------



## Susan Young

Whitecliff's All American Girl, aka Molly (GRHRCH UH Missy's Cajun Dakota MH X GRHRCH Redlines Full of Mischief MH QAA)
 
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier
CMO (Craniomandibular Osteopathy): Affected


----------



## iluvlabs

Castile Creeks Downtown Dusty Axle -CLEAR

Caire's Boss Lady Sadie X Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown

Gary


----------



## James A.

Armes's Savannah Smiles

Hips - Good
Elbows - Normal
Cerf - Clear
CNM - Clear
EIC - Clear


----------



## LabLady101

Bel Air Blue Chip Of Kinderwood- EIC Carrier (#D08-042684)
(FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH x Bel Air Brown Chip JH)

ETA: And, yes, our results are going to OFA- for anyone who's interested in seeing how many are actually submitting to OFA.


----------



## Bayou Magic

Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH QAA

EIC Carrier
CNM Clear
OFA Good
Elbows Normal
CERF Clear


----------



## jollycurl

CH Soft Maple O'Dark Thirty, CD, RN, MH, WCQ, HOF - Clear
CH Jolly Bodies Touch 'Em All Time, JH, WC - Carrier


----------



## Lady Hunter

CH Charwin Tracer, CDX, RA, MH, WCQ, HOF - -D08-039869 OFA CR-EIC1
Charwin Blacbarc She's A Blast - D08039870 OFA-CR-EIC2
CH Blacbarcs Draft Pick, RN, JH, WCQ - Research Clear - Will get the DNA test done when I have the money.


----------



## born2retrieve

Born2Retrieve Warhawk Ceo SH (FC AFC High Tech Ceo x HRCH Warhawk Indian Princess)
CNM clear
EIC clear

Hawk is a chocolate out of two blacks with a strong black pedigree.


----------



## Wingmaster01

RMSDC Chinook's April Rose

Sundee's Jig A Two SH X Sundee's Winter Storm JH 

EIC: LR-EIC11/81F-VPI (Normal)
CNM: LR-CNM08-814-F-PIV (Clear)
OFA Hips: LR-14800E-36F-PI (Excellent )
CERF: LR-31947
AKC reg: SN90601601
CKC: reg: LU764765
UKC reg : R163-395


----------



## topshelf

Topshelfs twist of fate EIC Carrier.
Link to pedigree www.topshelfretrievers.homestead.com/Lita.htm


----------



## Lucky Seven

I received the results on my Chopper puppy today. My pup is 5 months old......

She is EIC .... CLEAR !!!! 
She is also CNM .... Clear !!! :razz:

She was breed my Mike Beadle of Beadle Retrivers.

Sire: NFC FC AFC Clubmeads Road Warrior
Dam: BN's Do It Zippy.Star ***

Lets just hope her hips, elbows, and eyes come back good in about a year and a half.

Chad


----------



## JKL

AFC Super High Flyer ...... EIC CLEAR! (NFC Eba x Candlewoods High Hope)
Sheza Super Hottie ...... EIC Clear (NFC Patton x Dakota's Sugarfoot)
Super Pow Wow ...... EIC Carrier (NFC Patton x Dakota's Sugarfoot)


----------



## Rig

Biggun's Wild Rose Warrior .... EIC CLEAR (NFC FC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior X NFTCH FTCH Biggun's Big Chill)


----------



## Angie B

Candlewoods TNT Tyra, (Autumn Runs Vince x Candlewoods Rita Reynolds) Clear, CNM clear

Oooh La La, (Trumarcs Stormin Norman II x Goldeneye's Opsie Daisey) Affected, CNM clear, Optigen clear. Non symptomatic

Little Miss Can't Be Wrong III, (Captn's Sierra Shadow Ale x Sandvalley's Rollin Thunder) Carrier, CNM clear

Oasis Southern Accent, (Aquarius Centercourt Delight x Candlewood's Abigail of Oasis) affected, CNM clear, optigen B. Non symptomatic

Angie


----------



## Erin Lynes

EIC results received today for "Twig" - Bit of Shine Engl SGDC

EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear
prcd-PRA -Carrier
RD/OSD- Clear
Hips OFA good
Elbows OFA normal

Sire: FC FTCH AFTCH Taylorslab Magic Trick MH CD
Dam: Spider's Sunshine AADC AGDC MSDC MSCDC NAC NJC NGC


----------



## Guest

EIC Results for Sierras Ruby Of Alder Stream QAA,MH,CDX - *Carrier*

pedigree:

FC Windsor's Royal Puck / Alder Stream's Green Winged Teal

further pedigree can be found by emailing me directly - Bonnie


----------



## Art Stoner

DreamMeyer's For A Few Dollars More EIC Clear 

FC AFC High Tech CEO X DreamMeyer Elwood's Blue Echo MH

It took almost exactly 21 days to get the results back from the time they were received.


----------



## Ed Steward

Chopper's Black Medalion JH (NFC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior x Van's Smoking Pepper) OFA excellent, Elbows normal, Eye cerf, CNM white list, EIC clear.


----------



## Travis Bosacker

Bosacker's Hidden Acres Boser, (FC AFC Blackwater Rudy X Grindstone Molly Murphy) Affected, Born March 21- 2006, Boser is in advanced Training and no Signs yet!!


----------



## elcinc

EIC Results for: FC-AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max CLEAR

Watermarks Bay Creek Rascal MH QAA CLEAR


Roger Weller
Crow RIver Retrievers

I should add: FC-AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max- EIC Clear, is out of: FC-AFC Crow Rivers Malarky's Cougar x AFC Tahoe's Mally Malarky

and Watermark's Baycreek Rascal MH QAA- EIC Clear, is out of: FC-AFC Hilltop's Hayseed x Watermark's Calendar Girl (Lean Mac x Hattie McBunn)

Max and Rascal are: OFA Hips, Elbows Normal, CNM and EIC Clear, and Eyes Cerfed.

Roger Weller
CRR


----------



## TAK

Sureshot The Sheriff SH (FC/AFC High Tech Ceo X AFC Sureshot's Little Party Girl) OFA- excellent, Cerf, CNM clear, EIC carrier.


----------



## Connie Swanson

Flatlands Frisky Business QAA: OVC Hips Clear, Elbows Normal, CNM Clear, EIC Clear
(FC AFC Sally's South Paw X FTCH Carronade's Risky Business)

Kapriver Black Ice QAA: OVC Hips Clear, Elbows Normal, CNM Clear, EIC Clear
(FTCH Carronade's HammerTime MH X FTCH AFTCH Mjolnir's Daisy Mae)

Both are OFA Hips Prelim EX, CNM whitelist, EIC submittal to OFA pending.

Connie


----------



## Cresthill

After 20 days of waiting on pins and needles for the test results to come back, they are finally here. It appears that I have a 40% Clear and 60% Carrier status in my kennel... thankfully NO Affected dogs. Full pedigrees are available on my website www.CresthillKennels.com I wish everyone who has not received their results yet the best of luck.

HRCH MHR Zeke of Silver Creek MH QAA 2003 Derby List ?Zeke?
(FC AFC Rebel With A Cause x AFC Fat City Chase)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear

HRCH MHR Total Recall MH QAA 2003 Derby List ?Ernie?
(FC AFC Rebel With A Cause x AFC Fat City Chase)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
OFA Thyroid: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Windemere?s River Song SH ?Kyla?
(FC AFC Crow River?s Malarky?s Cougar x Windemere?s Brigadoon JH)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear

Cresthill?s Rebel?s Tonga Teekee ?Tonga?
(FC AFC Rebel With A Cause x GMHR Kingstons Deeprun Yebo Tombi MH)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Zoey?s Maximum Fizz ?Fizz?
(Watermark?s Maximum R.O.I. MH x Miss Creekside In The Zone)
OFA Hips: Good
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Cresthill?s Asti Spumante ?Zoe?
(York?s Black Tuck SH x Mum?s Chardonnay SH)
OFA Hips: Good
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Cresthill?s Duchess of York ?Duchess?
(HRCH MHR Zeke of Silver Creek MH QAA x Cresthill?s Wing And A Prayer JH)
OFA Hips: Good
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Cresthill?s Downtown Dixie Brown ?Dixie?
(FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown x Windemere?s River Song SH)
OFA Hips: Prelim Good
OFA Elbows: Prelim Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear

Cresthill?s Dust Bunny ?Bunny?
(FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown x Windemere?s River Song SH)
OFA Hips: Prelim Good
OFA Elbows: Prelim Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Fly-By-Night SH ?Gypsy?
(FC AFC Hilltop?s Hayseed x FC AFC Chances R Mein Schatzie)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Cresthill?s Black Pearl ?Pearl?
(FC AFC CFC CNAFC He?s Czar Nicholas x GMHR Kingstons Deeprun Yebo Tombi MH)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Cresthill?s One For The Gipper ?Reagan?
(HRCH MHR Zeke of Silver Creek MH QAA x Magnolia Riorock)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear

Cresthill?s Coyote Ugly ?Jersey?
(HRCH MHR Zeke of Silver Creek MH QAA x Magnolia Riorock)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear

High Praise?s Perseverance SH ?Percy?
(FC Watermark?s Texas Welcome x GRHRCH Glenhomas One In A Million MH QAA)
OFA Hips: Good
OFA Elbows: Normal
OFA Thyroid: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
PRA: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear

Contender?s Maggie ?Maggie?
(Candlewood?s Red Hot Spur MH x Barracuda?s Star Contender)
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Backwater?s Ms Cuda Blue ?Cuda?
(FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH x Caprock?s Cocoa Ace of Revilo)
OFA Hips: Good
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: Clear Oct 2007
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Cresthill?s Morning Glory ?Glory?
(Tidewater?s Kodiak MH x Magnolia Riorock)
OFA Hips: Too Young
OFA Elbows: Too Young
CERF: Clear April 2008
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier

Cresthill?s Texas Bluebonnet ?Bonnie?
(FC AFC Barton Creek?s O Mustad x Creamlevel?s Hollow Point)
OFA Hips: Too Young
OFA Elbows: Too Young
CERF: Clear June 2008
PRA: Clear 
RD/OSD: Carrier
CNM: Clear ? thru parentage but will be submitting brushes soon
EIC: Carrier

Cresthill?s Gone With The Wind ?Scarlett?
(FC Tribute To Justice JH x Duchess of Adderton)
OFA Hips: Too Young
OFA Elbows: Too Young
CERF: Clear August 2008
PRA: Clear
RD/OSD: Clear
CNM: Clear ? thru parentage but will be submitting brushes soon
EIC: Clear

Wendy Bonello
Cresthill Kennels
________
Silver surfer vaporizer


----------



## Loren Crannell

*Castile Creeks Grey Goose Dirty Martini "Marty"*
Sire: FC AFC Dare to Dream "Cosmo"
Dam: Big Two Hearted River II MNH
dob: 12/31/2007
EIC - Carrier D08-044633 
CNM - Not tested this time.
OFA - Hips Excellent - preliminary Elbow - Normal - preliminary

*Hightest Tierre Del Fuego "Tess"*
Sire: FC Merlyn IV
Dam: Hightest Desert Mouse MH
dob: 8/7/2007
EIC - Clear D08-044634
CNM Clear by parentage

Both are being prelim xray'd shortly.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh

Windmere's Cuda's Boy Bo'D'O MH

Tidewater's Kodiak Express MH X Cuda's Wuda Been Good

DOB: March-5-2003
AKC - DNA PROFILED
CNM - PIV CLEAR
Hips: LR-150220G24M-PI GOOD
Elbows: LR-EL26260M24-PI NORMAL
Eyes: Normal March-08
EIC - Carrier
Black Factored


----------



## Mike Trible

UH HRCH River's Edge Ben In Trouble, CNM/Clear , EIC/Clear
(NFC AFC Five Star General Patton X GRHRCH Shoups Home Run Casey)


----------



## LavenderLabs

Lavender's Gettin A Tan SH " Tanner"

Sire- FC AFC Rebel With A Cause
Dam-Autumnsmoonlighten Sensation JH

SR32850705
DOB= 03/07/2006
OFA HIPS= LR-174065E24m-NOPI EXCELLENT
OFA Elbows= LR-EL38813M24-NOPI NORMAL
EYE Cerf= LR-50927/2008--24 CLEAR
CNM= LR-CNM07-696-M-PI CLEAR
EIC= LR-EIC63/29M-VPI CLEAR
AKC DNA- V515013
Tri-Factored
CHIC# 52989

Here is a Picture of Tanner


----------



## Wildflugel

Good news, I received tests results on my two male labs: 

TDK's Turbocharged Beemer - EIC clear and CNM clear
(Tiger Mountain's Mallard Chaser x TDK's Putting for Birdie)

Medincine Beau's Wild Wings Gunner - EIC clear, CNM clear, CERF clear (current)
(Rockerin Medicine Beau x Medicine Beau's Belle)

Wildflugel


----------



## 3blackdogs

_*Updated with the final test result just received:
*_

_*Candlewood What in Blue Blazes
*_(NFC Patton X Gracie)
*EIC clear/CNM clear by parentage 

*_*FC AFC TNT's Det-A-Nator (Nate): *__****_
(FC AFC Nitro X Lacinderue (ex Ritz))
* EIC clear/CNM clear
* 
_* Buffalocreek's Babelicious (Babe):*_
(FC Vince X Mary (ex Abe))
* EIC clear/CNM clear
* 
_* Candlewood Amazing Grace (Gracie):*_
(FC Buck X Bailey (ex Abe))
* EIC clear/CNM clear


*
**** - via sample submitted as part of research database. We have resubmitted another test to attain the official clearance

Complete pedigrees are on GoodDogInfo


----------



## 2tall

Cruisin' with Indiana Jones, JH EIC Clear D)
FC/AFC RSK's Smooth Sailing x Hardscrabble Triple Crown

Snake River Medicine Man, JH EIC/CNM Clear by parentage
AFC Super High Flyer x Ramblin' Mans Jade of Honor


----------



## Greg Seddon

CFC HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH
(MW'S Damn I'm Chocolate MH X Windmill's Brown Derby)

*EIC: CLEAR (D08-045701)*
*Health Clearances:* Hips LR-116322G24M-PI, Elbows LR-EL13561M24-PI, Eyes LR-300007, CNM LR-CNM05-128-M-PIV . 

*Gunner's Pedigree:* http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=75302


----------



## North Mountain

North Mountaian Heart and Soul
(NFC/AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior x FTCH/AFTCH She's Gonna Rip)
Penn Hip 30%
OFA Good
Elbows Normal
CERF Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
PRA Clear
RD/OSD Clear

North Mtn's Chena River Refugee
(Chena River Lean Machine x Chena River Shonie)
Penn Hip 90th %
OFA Excellent
Elbows Normal
CERF Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
RD/OSD Clear
PRA Clear

Yellowstone's Autumn Breeze
(FC/AFC Yellowstone's TNT Explosion, JH x Taylorlab's Queen of the Club, MH***)
Penn Hip 90%
OFA Good
Elbows Normal
CERF Clear
CNM Clear by parentage
EIC Clear
PRA Clear
RD/OSD Clear

Ivory's Sadie Lady, MH
(Tater Trott, JH x Shuyler's Ivory Blaze)
OFA Good
Elbows Normal
Penn Hip 90th %
PRA Clear
CERF Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear (By blood sample U of M Study)

North Mountain Klingon Honor, MH***
(North Mountain Griffey, JH x Smitty's Maggie Babe, MH***)
OFA Good
Elbows Normal
Penn Hip 80%
OFA Thyroid Normal
CERF Clear
PRA Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Carrier (By blood sample U of M study)
RD/OSD Clear

North Mountain Cosmic Khaki, SH
(AFC Cosmic Blue Genes x Ivory's Sadie Lady, MH)
Penn Hip 40%
OFA Good
Elbows Normal
CERF Clear
CNM Clear by parentage
EIC Clear by parentage
PRA Clear by parentage

North Mountain Nudge Nudge
(FC/AFC It's All Over Now Baby Blue x Albeck's B.D.)
OFA Prelim Good
CERF Clear
CNM Clear by parentage
EIC Clear by parentage
PRA Clear
RD/OSD Clear


----------



## windigo

From my 2 breedings of FC AFC Trailcreek Blue's Dacey with FC AFC Dare To Dream, of the dogs that I own, I had the following results:

Windigo's Arctic Jupiter Clear
FC Zephyr Dace's Helen Wheels Carrier
Windigo's Arctic Zephyr Affected
Windigo's Northern Lights Carrier

Jupiter is also CNM clear.

Dacey was out of FC AFC Cedar Valley's Hi-bird Turk (AFC Westwind's Pedro x GMHR Mississippi Molly) and MHR Beavercrest Stukagain Blue (NAFC AFC Piper's Pacer x Girl of the North). I'm not sure where the gene came from in her pedigree.


----------



## Bill Schuna

Piva's Lil Ramblin Tarnation SH
(2XNAFC FC Candlewoods Ramblin Man X Deez Blond Bombshell)

EIC Clear: LR-EIC56/61F-VPI

Health clearances available at: 

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1173400#animal






Bill


----------



## _Evelyn_

_*Come Fast Forever Wischnu*_ EIC clear, CNM clear, Optigen clear
(Drakeshead Garth x Drakeshead Andrea)

_*Berryroam Flood* _ EIC clear, CNM clear, Optigen Clear
( Willowyck Henman x Berryroam Azara)

--------------------------------------------
2 results of other labradors still not arrived

lg evelyn


----------



## Excaliber

River Of No Return (AFC Hawkeye's Viking X Little Miss Rebel) EIC clear 

She's the dog in my avatar.


----------



## Dustin Maddux

*BFK High Plains Snow Trip - CLEAR*

FC/AFC Taylorlabs Downtown Dusty Brown x GMPR Blackforest's Sagebrush Sue JH


----------



## Jim Danis

Wellers Tell It to The Judge MH EIC and CNM Clear
(Wellers Judgement Day MH MNH x Blue Star's High Flyin Tails)

AKC # SR13311704
UKC # R169-513
OFA # LR-166284G38M-PI 
OFA # LR-EIC61/57M-VPI Clear
CNM # LR-CNM09-292-M-PI Clear
That's him in my Avatar


----------



## NateB

MHR North Star's Lady Raven, MH dob 6/9/94 EIC clear
(Ashway's Angus X Fallon's Chocolate Kisses)

MHR North Star's Crown Jewel, QAA (Diamond) dob 3/6/99 EIC clear, CMN clear
FC AFC Webshire's Honest Abe X North Star's Lady Raven

North Star's Rebel Outlaw dob 5/18/04 EIC clear, CMN clear
Esprit's Out of the Woods QAA X MHR North Star's Crown Jewel

N. Baxter


----------



## SFLabs

*GMPR Santa Fe's Contender Tyra MH / EIC Clear*

_Candlewood's Red Hot Spur MH x Edgefield's Princess Warrior_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*HRCH Santa Fe's Show Me Sueze SH */ *Affected*

_NFC FC AFC Dewey's Drake of Moon Rivers x Maxine's Midnight Pursuit JH_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*HR Santa Fe's Ramblin Rage Contender MH / EIC Clear*

_NAFC FC AFC Candlewoods Ramblin Man x She's All That_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*HRCH Santa Fe's Red Label Tyson / EIC Clear*

_FC FTCH AFTCH Taylorslabs Magic Trick MH x HR Santa Fe's Ramblin Rage Contender MH_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CP SHR Santa Fe's Legally Blonde JH / EIC Clear*

_GMPR Guff's Blackjack Jazz SH x Baylee Hershey C of C Duke JH_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Santa Fe's She's A Keeper / EIC Clear*

_GMPR Ford's Full Bore Diesel MH x CP SHR Santa Fe's Legally Blonde JH_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CP Santa Fe's Blazing Bullet SH / EIC Clear*

_GMPR Guff's Blackjack Jazz SH x Baylee Hershey C of C Duke JH_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ron & Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs
santafelabs.com


----------



## Crystal C.

Weezer's Born to Run (pending) - EIC Clear
(FC AFC Weezer Retreezer x Dunn's At-A-Girl Abigail ***

Muddywater's Magic Twister (pending) - EIC Carrier
(CFC FTCH AFTCH Taylorslabs Magic Trick X Maxine’s Midnight Pursuit JH)


----------



## Howard N

I just got the results on my 3 bitches by email today.

FC/AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog (Bam) FC Running With The Devil x Ambertrail Three's a Crowd ... EIC Clear 

AFC Whitewater Plourdes Ms (Missy) FC/AFC Creek Robber x FC/AFC Miss T... EIC Clear 

Whitewater Coppers Titian Princess FC Money Talks II x Princess Darla of Nottingham ... EIC Clear 

I wouldn't have bet money that 3 different pups from field trial lines would be clear.


----------



## gunrunner

Zippidy Do Da On A Summers' Day(Candlewood's Gamblin Man X Villa's Lorken Harley Maxx)
Affected


----------



## akmorris27

HRCH War Eagle's True Amazing Grace (Pin Oaks Texas Rex X Rebel with a Cause-Daughter) Hips-Excellent, CERF-Clear, CNM-Clear, and now EIC-Clear.


----------



## sabo38

Turkey Creeks Blaze of Glory (Hpks Rebel RouserXSuak Rivers Sundance)
EIC-Affected


----------



## _Evelyn_

Betty von der PLume de Pato EIC clear
(conneywarren spike x dina vom erlenteich)


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Got my results back for 2 of my dogs,

Three Rivers Rainbow Charm JH (FC AFC Candlewoods Court Jester X FC AFC CFC Murphy Isn't Brown She's Black) EIC CARRIER

Topshelf's Hat Trick (FC AFC Hunting Hills Corriander X Cougar's Goin For Alleyoop MH) EIC CARRIER


----------



## torrey

Results for my dog:

Torque'd Up Ravin Lunatic (Raven)
EIC and CNM clear - (Lazee Dazee K x Savage Sargeant Oakley)


----------



## Wyldfire

I just received the results of my litter's dew claws!

*FC Running with the Devil x Wyldfire's High Tech CFO MH QAA*

The litter consisted of a total of 4 puppies. All are NEGATIVE for EIC 

CNM Clear by parentage.


----------



## Andy Carlson

I got my results today. 

*Luckydux Drakehaven Hot Ticket - EIC Clear*
(FC AFC Esprit's Power Play X AFTCH River's Edge Sara of Buckshot)


I did not re-submit my other dogs as they are either spayed or neutered, but they did participate in the pilot study and here are their results.

*Luckydux Cheese And Quackers CD MH - EIC Clear*
(Lotties St Lucie Merck X Bo's Shadee Ladee Sadee MH)

*Luckydux Quacker Jaxx JH* and *Luckydux Graham Quacker JH - EIC Clear*
(FC AFC RSK's Smooth Sailing X Luckydux Cheese And Quackers CD MH)

Andy


----------



## WRL

28 days after receiving my samples I have the results....worth waiting for...YEA!

Peewee (Wind River's Miracle Girl) Carrier.....
Gypsy (Wind River's Traveling Lady) Clear....
Dede (Whitewater's Deja Vu) Clear.....
Gale (Kinston's Wind River Rush) Clear....
Rocky (Wind River's Almond Rocha) Clear....

WRL


----------



## frontier

HRCH Frontier's Cherokee Rebel MH (FC-AFC Rebel With a Cause X Hillviews Echo) - EIC Clear

Moonstones Frontier Indiana Jones - EIC Carrier
(FC-CFC-CAFC Taylorslab Magic Trick MH CD X 08 NAFC-AFC-CAFC Moonstones Hug and Moochie)

Frontier's Gunpowder and Lead (FC Merlyn IV x Three Rivers High Tech Echo) - EIC Clear 

Three Rivers High Tech Echo (FC-AFC High Tech Ceo X Lottie's Chena Reaction) - EIC Clear


----------



## Van Ames

FC CAFC Money Talks II

I received Copper's results today, EIC Clear.

FC Running With The Devil (sire)
AFC Winnifox Penny From Heaven (dam)


----------



## jeff t.

We tested Sinner in the research phase, and retested again with the final method..the results did not change

AFC Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit "Sinner" - EIC Clear

Results reported to OFA and are available here: http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1134004#animal


----------



## Jim Coggins

GMPR Lime Creek's Code of Honor MH - Cody -
(Lime Creek's Punkin Patootie x Rik's Risky Raider)

EIC *CLEAR *
D08-047775 *


----------



## SWIPER

HRCH UH Heidl's Mallard Machine MH (SWIPER)

Recieved results on EIC Test: CLEAR!!
CNM: CLEAR!!
EIC# D08-047775

SIRE: FC Free Spirit Par Shooter
DAM: Topbrass I Wanna Be A Star MH

Locked "N" Loaded Retrievers


----------



## Jon Couch

Duck Creek's All Riley up "Riley" BLF (Carrier)
Duck Creek's Down On The Bayou "Gator" CLM (Clear)


----------



## dalecindy

HRCH Rebel's Missy Yellow SH (Clear)
Received results 10-9-08
EIC# Do8-049187

CNM (Clear)

Hips (Excellent)
Elbows (Normal)

Optigen - Normal


----------



## stick5

I recieved my results 3 weeks after they recieved them at the UM.

1) HRCH Burns Miss Daisy May SR (CLEAR)

2) HRCH HARDY LAKE WAKE (CARRIER)
UH HRCH Sunrises Must Be Fate MH X HRCH Burns Miss Daisy May SR 

3) HARDY LAKE LILY PAD (CARRIER)
UH HRCH Sunrises Must Be Fate MH X HRCH Burns Miss Daisy May SR


----------



## Rainmaker

Mailed my samples on 9/25, U logged them as received on 9/29, got the results today, 10/13.

Rainmakers Lean Streak, SH-carrier (as is her full sister I have)
(Tahoe Mac MH/QAA x Torg's Fetch It Up Shiloh)

Sunset of Sure Shot-Clear
(FC AFC Hilltops Hayseed x Oldfield's Head over Heels)

As of the 8 tests I've done so far, 5 carriers, 3 clear.


----------



## Excaliber

Candlewood's Meet Jet Black (FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black X Candlewood's Right on Ruby Reynolds) EIC clear.


----------



## Matt McKenzie

Fairwinds Lucy (FC AFC RSK's Smooth Sailing X Star Lab Ellie's Seasons Wind) 
EIC Clear
CNM Clear


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Three Rivers Mad Max's Briggs EIC CLEAR, OFA Hips-Good, Elbows-Normal, CNM Clear through Parentage, CERF Clear.

Briggs is sired by FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max and his dam is Three Rivers Rainbow Charm JH


----------



## JackCreek

"Chance" - JackCreeks Last Chance (Rebel With A Cause X Blackstone's Without Equal), *PRA*-Clear, *CERF*-normal, *CNM*-Clear, *EIC* Clear, *PennHIP*-both hips 0.28, *OFA Hips*-Good, *OFA Elbows*-Normal, *Thyroid*-normal, *RD/OSD*-normal.

"Brodie" - JackCreeks Sunrise Explosion of Moonstone - 9 mos. (TaylorsLab Magic Trick X Moonstone's Hug And Moochie) *PRA*-Clear, *CERF*-Normal, *CNM*-Clear, *EIC*-Clear, *PennHIP* hips @ 0.26, *OFA Hips & Elbows *to be done at 24 mos.


----------



## gib

Gib's Hilltop Mystique MH EIC-Clear D08-048162


----------



## Hambone

Galum's Gynni Girl SH, EIC carrier, CNM clear, OFA Hips good, elbows normal, CERF normal.

(NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC TNT's Mr. Peabody Prairiemarsh X Wyldfire's Midknight Lullaby MH)


----------



## Billie

Duckponds Impossible Dream II, EIC Carrier (FC/AFC Dare To Dream x Duckponds Runaround Sue,SH-by Lean Mac)

Trumarcs Bankshot Bandit, SH -EIC Carrier (Esprits Out Of The Woods x Maple Creeks Sunny Delight) 

Waterspook Kickin Gunshot SH, Eic Carrier(Waterspook Kickin Good Time,MH (Hiwood Apache sired) x Poconip Annie Get Yer Gun,JH(Watermarks the boss sired)

Waterspook MacDonald Tartan,JH - EIC CLEAR ( FC AFC Kensbridge Darkly Handsome x Waterspook Tomfoolery,SH) 

Waterspook Girl Named Will, JH -EIC CLEAR (GMHR Riparian Bearly Behavin,MH x Waterspook MacDonald Tartan,JH)

Waterspook All American Gunshot, EIC CLEAR ( Waterspook Kickin Gunshot, SH x Waterspook MacDonald Tartan, JH)

Waterspook Suzie Q Thomas, EIC CLEAR (Waterspook Kickin Gunshot, SH x Waterspook MacDonald Tartan, JH)


----------



## Larkin

CBR Goosecreek Gift of the Magi "Della" CLEAR for EIC, still waiting on DM


----------



## DianeL

Caper's Vega Shine - EIC clear ( Ebonstar Lean Mac x Cameo's Bold Caper)

Till Seeker - EIC clear (Creek Robber x Caper's Vega Shine)

Tested through the U of M research.


----------



## Big_Sky

Shdw Mtn Kwick Cheque Out --- EIC clear # D08-051342
(FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown X MPR HRCH UH Kwick Taffey of Joemac’s MH)


----------



## The Wojo's

DINO EIC-CLEAR
(Watermark's Bases Loaded X Curly's Moon Raven)

LUCY EIC-CARRIER
(Five Star General Patton X Voigts Leathal Kate)

TOBY EIC-CARRIER
(Candlewoods Ramblin Man X Mandigo's Betty Boop)

ZENA EIC-CARRIER
(Fox C's Take It To The Bank X Wojo's Doggie Dinosaurus (Dino))


----------



## backwater retrievers

FC Wingover's Oliver (FC Chena River Chavez x FC Cantebury's Bet on Black ) EIC CLEAR 

Folly Cove's Cosmic Charlee (FC Running With The Devil x AFC Winifox Penny from Heaven )
EIC CLEAR


----------



## cravendawg

*FC Wingover's Oliver* 
(FC AFC CFC Chena River Chavez x FC CFC Canterbury's Bet on Black)
OFA Elbows Normal Hips Good
CERF LR-33203
CNM Clear
*EIC CLEAR*

*Folly Cove's Cosmic Charlee*
(FC Running With the Devil x AFC Winifox Penny From Heaven)
OFA Elbows Normal Hips Excellent
CERF LR-52678
CNM Clear
*EIC CLEAR*

*See litter info in RTF Classifieds: *
* Labrador Retriever Puppies - Loc: MA*
*Ginny Sislane*


----------



## cakaiser

Just talked to Kippy, he wanted me to post for him that:

FC-AFC It's All Over Now Baby Blue ( FC-AFC Tiger McBunn x Fc-AFC Sweet Potatoe Pie ) is:
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear
Hips, elbows, eyes, all good


----------



## wheelhorse

SR Robnie's Bailecor at Glendair CD, JH (CH Belle Tradition OBroad Reach MH X SR CH Sunspot Lace Em Up ) 

EIC Clear

Glendair's Devil's Preacher (CH Ransom's Armbrook Indigo Hue, CD MH X SR Robnie's Bailecor at Glendair CD, JH)

EIC Clear


----------



## Guest

GMHR Riparian Bearly Behavin MH QAA ( FC AFC Rebel With a Cause X AFC Bams Liberty Belle MH )

*EIC CLEAR*
CNM Clear
OFA Hips Good
OFA Elbows normal 
Eyes Cerf'd


----------



## Russell Archer

Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie"

(AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance V. Pekisko x Bluegoose's Mystic Creek Siren)

OFA Hips Good
CERF Normal
CNM Clear
& 
EIC CLEAR


----------



## JKL

Justin Time Tamburlaine
FC Autumn Run Vince x FC Justin Time Zoe
OFA hips good
Elbows normal
Eyes cerf'd
CNM clear
EIC clear


----------



## CCR

Waterdog's Lean Maxxine's Quik Stop "Lexxy"
(Lean Mac X Waterdog's Trida Stop Me MH)

OFA Good
CERF Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear D08-052251


----------



## Bustin'

Well after 16 days my vet called me with the news that both my dogs are carriers. Both are on gooddoginfo and huntinglabpedigree. 

Bustin' Waters Amazing Grace JH

Bustin' Waters Carbon Cruizer JH


----------



## Amy Avery

Scoopy's Little Ms. Dazey Mae MH CNM & EIC CLEAR
AKS's Red, White 'N Blues CNM & EIC CLEAR
Whistling Wings Magic Marker SH EIC CLEAR


----------



## Breck

Darla tested EIC Clear
Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila 
(QAA with 32 AA Points)(7 2nd's)
(2007 Canadian National Open Finalist)
(Carolinas Smoke on the Water x Tequilla Sunrise IX)


----------



## WRL

Just received an email from Christine (don't think she will mind me posting here)....

NFC "Chopper" is EIC clear.

WRL


----------



## Wyldfire

FC Fargo II, FC Merlyn IV, and FC-AFC Land Ahoy are also all listed as EIC clear on the OFA website.


----------



## kenneil

NFC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal "Windy" is EIC Clear!


----------



## Lynn Moore

Bill Freuling just let us know that FC AFC Wood River's Franchise (Shaq) came back Clear.
LM


----------



## justamere

Just got back EIC results! By the way, that's Chip in my avatar.

HRCH Justamere Chocolate Chip CD, TDX, SH, RAE, CGC
OFA Good
Elbows Normal
Eyes Clear
Optigen Normal/Clear
CNM Clear
EIC Clear


----------



## id hntr

Tested two pups from the following litter.
AFC Kayscreeks PDQ x Rock Creek's Suzie-Q JH
Both pups came back EIC clear


----------



## Pete

Because I can't figure how to edit my puppy ad titled FC Land Ahoy x Goosebusters Arctic Blast MH.

Ice is EIC clear
Pete


----------



## Mary Bizub

White Oak's Ready To Rumble JH EIC Clear D08-053980. Out of FC-AFC Its all over now baby blue x BC's Ready to Run-sister to FC runnin down a dream.


----------



## oaklandbay

Murphy's Good Golly Miss Molly EIC carrier "FC RIPARIAN WINDFALL (EIC clear) X GRINDSTONE MOLLY MURPHY"


----------



## Hoosier

Chief Rooster Rowser (Five Star General Patton X Top Shelf's Devil's Candy) 
EIC Carrier


----------



## id hntr

Snakeriver's Deja Vu (FC Pin Oaks Texas Rex x FC Yellowstones Nitro Bitch) EIC clear


----------



## jbauer

Farr West's Johnny Cash = EIC AFFECTED

Sire: Seaside's Casey Jones 
Dam: Rock Creek's Suzie-Q


----------



## JWC

Fargo's Gulf Coast Jack-Son Is EIC clear.
Hips excellent
Elbows Normal
All age wins and placements.
Two time SRS winner.


Bring on the girls!!

Sorry about the ad.

Fargo II 
Vista's High Bagheera


----------



## Kris Hunt

Emma Sue (FC AFC Watermarks The Boss x Windriver's Lilly of Rosewood) EIC Carrier


----------



## stonybrook

Cedarbrook Sureshot Atlas SH
(FC AFC High Tech CEO x AFC Sureshot's Little Party Girl)
D.O.B. 2-14-2006
CNM and EIC Clear
Tri-Factored
OFA Pending (should have results any day)

SH title October 08
1 Master pass in October 08

(Pic in avatar)

Travis


----------



## JKL

Marauders Aviator aka Pilot
(FC AFC CFC CAFC Jazztimes Frequent Flyer x Candlewoods Labracadabra)
EIC Clear !


----------



## TIM DOANE

Hunters Marsh King Elijah EIC clear
Kingseeds Too Hot To Trot EIC clear
Kingseeds Rebel Yell EIC carrier


----------



## Mike Tome

MHR WR North Star's Deuce of Diamonds 
(FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black x MHR North Star's Crown Jewel)

EIC: CLEAR
OFA Hips: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
CERF: 2008
CMN: CLEAR


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Mike Tome said:


> MHR WR North Star's Deuce of Diamonds
> (FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black x MHR North Star's Crown Jewel)
> 
> EIC: CLEAR
> OFA Hips: Excellent
> Elbows: Normal
> CERF: 2008
> CMN: CLEAR


Wow! I have a littermate out in the truck awaiting my lunch break. I've not done a single clearance or test on him yet. This is reassuring.

I love this litter! Cool dog!

Chris


----------



## Shane Olean

HRCH UH Lucy's Lefty Dakota Thunder (GRHRCH SRSC Boomer MH x GRHRCH Lucy)
HR Ben's Singleshot Smokes 'em All (GRHRHCH Gentle Ben MH x TMT Coopers Penny)
SHR Dakota's High Voltage (HRCH Dakota's Pepper MH x Loan Oaks Lucy)
SDK's Two Dollar Pistol (HRCH UH Atchafalya's Big Boy Roux x HRCH Ebonstars Dot the Sky)

All EIC & CNM Clear


FWIW - couple observations
1st dog is a Boomer pup - he's got a LOT of dogs on the ground
2nd dog is a Ben pup - (see #1 ;-)
Last pup is out of a Lean Mac bitch

We are thrilled..!!!!


SMO


----------



## tenbears

Hrch Rascals Chocolate Pie Mh Qaa Am Jam At 26 Months Cnm.. Eic Clear


----------



## Katies Dad

New 8 week old pup - Carrier Out of FC-AFC Wild Wings Hurricane Storm X Spring Creeks Carya


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild

SPRING CREEK’S CARYA AKC# SR32561209 by[Clubmead’s Pitch Black (Full brother to Chopper) out of Arrowhead’s Meg A Million] CNM & EIC Clear!!!!!


----------



## stonybrook

Stony Brook High Octane Cane - "Cane"
(GMHR-I Ramer's Instant Cash Machine MH x GMHR-I UH Firestorm Belle's Amazing Grace SH)

CNM Clear by parentage
EIC Clear

http://www.stonybrookkennels.com/images/Cane_wheel.jpg 

Travis


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Fortune Cookie DOB 03/24/2002 AKC SN906164/03 BLK Female
Sire: FC-Pike Of Castlebay
Dam: Sprigg Of Acacia

EIC CLEAR!!!

Full Litter Mate To: AFC-Tanks But No Tanks, Miss Effie Hess (2 Qual Wins, All Age Jams)
Cookie has Qual 1st, 2nd, 3rd and RES Jam Placements as well as one Senior Leg in AKC Hunt Test.

Owner: M. Katie Gutermuth


----------



## yredell

HRCH Gator Point's Bayou Chopper 

(GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun Roux MH X Gator Point's Gander Lisa)

OFA - Excellent
CERF- Clear
CNM - Clear
EIC - Clear 

Bayou Labradors
http://www.bayoulabradors.com/chopper.htm


----------



## Twolabsplus

Gimme One More Last Chance (Yancy)

"Cuda's Blue Ryder x Gusto's Jazzy Seven-Up"


EIC - Clear

TYL


----------



## Marv Baumer

Sureshots Texas Hold'Em DOB 12/11/2004

FC-AFC High Techs CEO X AFC Sureshots Little Party Girl

EIC Clear 
CNM Clear
Hips OFA Exc LR 167247E27M
Elbows OFA Normal LR EL34854M27
Eyes CERF LR 51924 /2008
CHIC 53792
Type 11 BB-Ee-By Carries Blk and Yellow


----------



## Osmosis

The CPTN's Sierra Shadow Ale (Porter): EIC CLEAR

www.chocolatelabstud.com


----------



## wingbeat

Wingbeats Trouble In The Sky EIC *Clear*
(FC Watermark's Texas Welcome x Troublesome Watermark's Cali) Cali is "Pow x FC AFC Big Sky Pink"


----------



## zeus3925

Meyer's Bold Titan MH --EIC clear


----------



## firehouselabs

One down, eight more to wait for!!

*FIREHOUSELABS BELLS AND SIRENS*- EIC *CLEAR* D08-058702 *AND CNM CLEAR*
(Kellogg's Chatmans Herman X Chatman's Candie Annie)


----------



## Tim Thomas

Just got mine back on all three

SS Ramblin Thru Life JH Clear!!
SS Time To Get Busy Clear!!
Trip(13 wk Cosmo son....name still to be determined) Clear!!!

I hit the trifecta.


----------



## firehouselabs

Got the rest back, boy that was Quick! Here they are:

*BETA ***** O'SULLIVAN STEWART* (Porter Otter Mclaughin, a Westwinds Double Bid son X Tahoe's Alaskan Princess, a Tahoe Mac daughter) *"CARRIER"* D08-060062 She was previously bred to our "Moose" for a clear/carrier litter last year.
*
FIREHOUSELABS ANNIE ANNIE U OK? "OKEY" *(Firehouselabs Brick Firehouse, a littermate to our Siren X Annie's Red Oakley Pts, a kellogg and Helm's Pt Doctor daughter) *"CARRIER"* D08-060066 She is a niece to our Siren who is CLEAR.
*
FIREHOUSELABS TANKER TRUCK "MOOSE"* (Tenesseewalker's Maximillion, show/bench lines X Reggie's Lady Maggie, Barracuda Blue and Pachanga Magnum Force lines)* "CLEAR"* D08-060060 He has produced four litters.

*FIREHOUSELABS SMOKE AND RUBBLE "SMOKE"* (Wingshot Stony Point Boulder, a Barracuda Blue son X Firesides Summer Breeze, a Top Gun Abel Oakley daughter)* "CLEAR"* D08-060064 This is the one that I was worried about since her sire is a strongly suspected carrier (his owner is my trainer). 

*AL'S WINGING IT IN PARADISE "AL"* (Kelloggs Onyx Paradise X Sadie Brooks, both strong Kellogg and Wingtip lines)* "CLEAR"* D08-060061 He has produced one litter with Siren for an all clear litter. 

*GATOR PTS REMEMBER NINE ELEVEN "TEARS"* (Gator Pts Magnum Gentle Ben X Gator Points Patootie)* "CLEAR"* D08-060063

_*DOUBLE D'S FLASHY FERGIE "FERGIE"*_ (Toby T Copperpot X Ava's White Oleander, both bench bred) *"CLEAR" *D08-060065 

Siren's info is in a previous post, she is *CLEAR* as well. 

One more to go, we haven't received the registration papers yet on the new pup, once we do his will be sent in. 
Running total so far: 6 CLEARS, 2 CARRIERS not bad!!!!


----------



## KaScha

Waterstrike's Holy Trinity JH (NAFC-FC Candlewood's Ramblin Man & Revilo's Waterstrike Rose) *EIC CLEAR.*


----------



## TS

Creditriver's Wild Card MH QAA "Dealer" is EIC Clear
(FC AFC Rebel with a Cause X Pinehurst's Tall Timbers QAA)
Tim


----------



## double m kennels

The Cptn's Way-da-go Shootin Newt JH DOB 1/24/07
(FC AFC River Oaks Way-Da-Go Rocky X Crittercreek Bigguns Blazing MH)

EIC CLEAR 
CNM CLEAR


*****************
Java
(FC AFC Carolinas Smoke on the Water X Northlands Prairie Habanero MH ***)

EIC CLEAR


----------



## Connie Swanson

Flatlands Sledgehammer QAA EIC CLEAR
(FTCH Carronade's HammerTime MH X Basic's Honest Holly Hooker MH QAA)

Hips OFA EX, Elbows OVC Clear, CNM Clear, CERF Normal

Flatlands Locked N Loaded QAA EIC CLEAR
(FC AFC Skybusters Rapid Fire X Flatlands Frisky Business QAA)

CNM Clear, CERF Normal, Hips & Elbows will be done when he's 2 yrs old


----------



## bcollins

FC - HRCH Watermark's Texas Welcome MH EIC Clear CNM Clear
NAFC-FC EBONSTAR LEAN MAC X FC-AFC GATOR PT'S SWEET POTATO PIE	)


----------



## RockyDog

Piva's Gem Rocky MH "Rocky" (Candlewood's Red Hot Spur MH x Piva's Gems Ruby)

EIC: Clear (D08-059855)
CNM: Clear (LR-CNM06-444-M-PIV)
OFA HIPS: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
EYE Cerf: Clear
Chocolate Lab Male​
-Sonia Liedman


----------



## dwilcox

High Mileage Kodiak Bear MH *** 5yrs old
(FC AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James x High Mileage Super Doll MH)
EIC --- Clear 
Hips Excellent 
CNM - Clear


----------



## bcollins

Troublesome Gambler IN Black MH
(Troublesome Fat Chance MH X Troublesome Highsea's Zoe)
EIC- Clear
CNM Clear by Parents
HIPS-Excellent
ELBOWS-Normal
EYES-Normal

Troublesome Falsely Accused SH
Backwater's Rowdy Surprise MH X Bluegrass Troublesome 
Trace
EIC- Clear
EYES-Normal
HIPS-Good
Elbows-Normal


----------



## Mistyriver

HRCH Deep Run Misty On The River, MH

(GMHR Deep Run After Six, MH, WCX X MHR-WR Deep Run Charisma, SH)

EIC: Clear (D08-063566)
CNM: Clear (LR-CNM08-1224-F-PIV)
Eye Cerf: Clear
Pinn Hip: .32/.32
OFA Hips: Pending
OFA Elbows: Pending



Bill Brooks


----------



## John Kelder

Bashakills Big Booming Gun SH - CLEAR EIC D08 - 063857 CLEAR CNM LR-CNM08-1255-M-PIV EYE CERF - CLEAR

Bashakills Swashbuckler JH - CLEAR EIC D08 - 063859 CLEAR CNM LR-CNM08-1257-M-PIV EYE CERF - CLEAR

Bashakills Full Moon Rising JH - CLEAR EIC D08 - 063858 CLEAR CNM LR-CNMO8-1256-F-PIV EYE CERF - CLEAR


----------



## zraul1

Hrch River Roads Zoi - Clear Eic D08 - 063029


----------



## DMA

RattlinRidge Hurricane Force MH "Hattie" 
(FC HRCH Watermarks Texas Welcome MH X Kingslands Have No Mercy MH)
Hips-Excelent
Elbows-Normal
Optigen- Normal
Eyes-Cerf
CNM-Clear by parents testing after Christmas
*EIC-Clear*


----------



## jenko157

HRCH Troublesome Highsea's Zoe EIC Clear.


----------



## windycanyon

Intl CH WindyCanyon's Northern Spy CDX RA JH NA NAJ CC
(GMHR Am/Mex/Intl CH Cook's Midnight Bandit MH TT X WindyCanyon's Ima Pink Lady CDX SH OA OAJ CC)
EIC- Clear
CNM- Clear 
PRA/Optigen- Clear
HIPS-Good
ELBOWS-Normal
HEART- Normal
CERF-annual since 7 wks, Normal

********
Ditto on all of the above for the sire of her 3.5 week old litter, 
Intl CH Merganser's Hi-Rollin Hudson CD MH CC
(QAA Merganser's Classic Matlock x Merganser's Yahoo)
Owner: Liz Gibson


----------



## Jason Brion

Ruff Rivers Black Magic Marker SH (FC CFC CAFC Taylorslab Magic Trick MH CD x Ruff Rivers Ritz Bitz MH QAA)

EIC--CLEAR
CNM--CLEAR
HIPS--EXCELLENT
EYES--CERF NORMAL


----------



## SueLab

Deepwoods Off and Fly'n High, MH ; CHIC #54320; EIC & CNM Clear


----------



## Kris Hunt

"Annie" EIC Carrier CERF Clear
Sire: FC AFC Fordlands Bored Out Ford 
Dam:Leitner Farms Shelby Cobra MH

"Nash" EIC Carrier CERF Clear
Sire: Taylorlabs Magic Trick
Dam: Moonstones Hug and Moochie


----------



## BrianW

Rianne's 2nd Chance Hurricane Rebel

EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear
CERF - Normal

Sire - AFC-CFC-CAFC-GMPR-MHR Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko 
Dam - CPR SHR Shadow Mtn's Hurricane Tess JH


----------



## Mike Garvey

Windyridge Labradors EIC Results !!!!!!!!

Windyridge's Kentucky Jade - EIC - Clear
(JADE)

Rockerin Pasta Capellini - EIC - Clear
(Cappy) 

Fowl Weather-Ragtime Rumpshaker - EIC - Clear 
(Bootie)

Windyridge's Big Bad Bubba - EIC - Clear By Parentage
(BUBBA)


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers

Ragin Eye Of The Storm*** (Cane)(4 AA pts. in 4 trials at 2) EIC-Carrier CNM-Pending (his dam is clear)
2XNAFC-FC-2XCNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac X Peakebrook's Apparition*** (AA pts.)

The Springwaters Ragin Storm(Stormy) EIC-Carrier CNM-Clear By Parentage(Test still done pending #)
CFC-CAFC Jaybar's Picture Perfect (2X CNAFC Finalist) X CFC Bluenorth's Nubile Tessie (3X CNFC Finalist out of Lean Mac)


----------



## Cedarswamp

Ceader Swamp's Mac Millett (Spur MH*** x Maggie MH) EIC Clear, CNM Carrier

High Tess JH, (FC/AFC Gates x Li'l Bit MH) EIC & CNM Clear

CBK Katie Bar the Gates (FC/AFC Gates x Sassy) CNM Clear, EIC Carrier

Ellie's Camden Rain EIC Clear

RC Buckshot of Seven Hickories MH (Dan MH*** x Ann MH)
EIC Carrier
CNM Clear


One more to test, regroup and go from there. 
Alison


----------



## Echo41725

Troublesome Backwaters Delta 
(HRCH Backwater's Rowdy Surprise MH x Trizie's Troublesome Twos)
EIC Clear
CNM Clear

Fowl Mouth's Crazy Train
(FC-AFC My Name Is Bocephus x HRCH Shandon's Black Label MH)

EIC Carrier
CNM Clear


----------



## Bill Davis

GRHRCH UH Davis' Maximum Overdrive SH *CLEAR*
HRCH UH Davis' Legend of the Gridiron *CARRIER*

www.davisretrievers.com


----------



## Bud

Brookwood's Remington Unlimited *Clear*

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=1556


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Abby' s Storm in the Night (Maple Creek's Captain Morgan MH X HR Wolf Creek's Candlewood Victory) - EIC CLEAR


----------



## lucas

Mountain Run Gracious Gift CD

EIC - clear

still waiting on OFA results.....


----------



## scott spalding

Trulines Walla Walla Sweet
Tequilla Sunrise IX by Clubmeads Road Warrior
EIC Clear


Way Da Go Call of the Wild QAA chocolate
Cudas Blue Ryder by Way Da Go Answered Prayer
EIC clear
________
Bmw n46


----------



## WRL

scott spalding said:


> Trulines Walla Walla Sweet
> Tequilla Sunrise IX by Clubmeads Road Warrior
> EIC Clear
> 
> 
> Way Da Go Call of the Wild QAA chocolate
> Cudas Blue Ryder by Way Da Go Answered Prayer
> EIC clear


That's AWESOME Scott!!!

That means Gale's litter to Drake is EIC clear by parentage!

WRL


----------



## Susan

Results for Coolwater’s Moose Trax aka “The Moose Man”

NFC AFC Five Star General Patton x AFC Coolwater’s Makin Trax (Honda)

EIC: Clear

OFA Hips: Excellent

OFA Elbows: Normal


----------



## pupaloo

APR GDL Sagebrush Dragon

(4xGMPR Fars Shake Quake and Quiver MH x 4xGMPR Blackforest Sagebrush Sue)

OFA Hips Excellent

Cerf Clear

EIC Clear


----------



## Beverly Burns

Bear Branch Princess Irena (FC Running with the Devil x Title's Bear Branch Abbey MH)

OFA- Hips Good
OFA- Elbows clear
Cerf- LR-48229 
CNM-clear
EIC- Carrier


----------



## Matt McKenzie

So far, I'm 3 for 3 clear!

HRCH Fairwinds Lucy MH - CNM clear, EIC Clear
(FC AFC RSK's Smooth Sailing x Star Lab Ellie's Seasons Wind)

HRCH Fairwinds Bayou Boogie Woogie SH - CNM clear, EIC clear
(FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown x Loneoak's Ebonstar Casey SH)

Leap of Faith Gabe QAA - CNM clear, EIC Clear
(FC AFC DB's Cracker of Club Mead x CFC Waterborn's Queen of the Nile) 

I really got lucky with Bugs (the second dog). Her sire is an EIC carrier and her dam is a CNM carrier. She's clear of both.


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs

Big Creek's Envision da Moment JH " Vizi "
Dob Feb 28, 2007
Sire:FC/AFC Hunting Hill's Corriander
Dam:Sand Valley's lil Pepper MH QAA

CNM:Clear
EIC:Clear


----------



## trinitylabs

Out of 23 dogs, 12 clear, 10 carriers, 1 effected all results reported to OFA and available at http://www.offa.org
http://www.trinitylabs.net

HRCH UH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH CGC (HRCH at 16 months making him the 17th youngest chocolate HRCH in the history of the HRC and he got his 1st MH pass at 18 months and titled at 24 months and 10 days)
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
EIC: Clear
prcd-PRA Clear
RD/OSD clear
Narcolepsy clear
Cerf - No Comments
(FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH - clear x SHR Trinity's Sassy Senorita of Riverwood JH - carrier)

HRCH Trinity's God of Thunder SH CGC
DOB : 12-1-2008
EIC: Carrier
(FC AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford - carrier x HRCH UH Trinity's Gremlin Reaper MH CGC - carrier)

SHR Trinity's Risen from the Ashes JH
DOB: 12-1-2008
EIC: Clear
(FC AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford - carrier x HRCH UH Trinity's Gremlin Reaper MH CGC - Carrier)

SHR Trinity's I'm too Sexy
DOB: 10-23-2007
EIC: Carrier
(CFC CAFC Pachanga Magnum Force x SHR Trinity's Sassy Senorita of Riverwood JH - Carrier)

Trinity's Foxy Mamasita
DOB: 10-23-2007
EIC: Clear
(CFC CAFC Pachanga Magnum Force x SHR Trinity's Sassy Senorita of Riverwood JH - Carrier)

Trinity's Luck of the Irish
DOB: 10-23-2007
EIC: Clear
(CFC CAFC Pachanga Magnum Force x SHR Trinity's Sassy Senorita of Riverwood JH)

Trinity's Lady of the Lake
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear by parentage
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
EIC: Clear
(FC Running with the Devil x SHR Trinity's Lotta Miracles CGC - Carrier)

SHR Trinity's Mr.Wiggles JH
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear by parentage
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
EIC: Carrier
(FC Running with the Devil x SHR Trinity's Lotta Miracles CGC - Carrier)

SHR Trinity's Lotta Miracles CGC
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
Eyes: CERF
EIC: Carrier
(Crystalclear's Black blade JH x Molly Miranda Blackstone)

SHR Trinity's Sassy Senorita of Riverwood JH
Hips: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
PRA: Clear
Eyes: CERF
EIC: Carrier
(FC AFC High Tech CEO - Carrier x Sommit's Sweet Dancin' Dolly JH)

Trinity's Queen Elizabeth
Hips: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
EIC: Clear
(FC AFC High Tech CEO - Carrier x Tierra's Cocoa Christy)

Trinity's Trial by Fire
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
Eyes: CERF
EIC: Carrier
(FC AFC High Tech CEO - Carrier x Tierra's Cocoa Christy)

Trinity's Angel of Mercy
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
Eyes: CERF
EIC: Clear
(FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blur MH - Carrier x Tierra's Cocoa Christy)

Trinity's Heaven Bound
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
Eyes: CERF
EIC: Clear
(Farron's Moses Part the Water SH x Braveheart Ebonstar Contessa)

HRCH UH Trinity's Gremlin Reaper MH CGC
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac: Normal
CNM: Clear
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
Eyes: CERF
EIC: Carrier
(NFC AFC HR Dewey's Drake of Moon Rivers x Lilli Houdini)

Trinity's Ginger By Drake
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Cardiac; Normal
Thyroid: Normal
Patella: Normal
EIC - Carrier
CNM - Clear
(NFC AFC HR Dewey's Drake of Moon Rivers x Lilli Houdini)

Trinity's Eye Of The Tiger Iris
EIC AFFECTED
(NFC AFC HR Dewey's Drake of Moon Rivers x Lilli Houdini)

Trinity's Goddess of Magic
DOB: 3-25-2008
EIC: Clear
(FC AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford - Carrier x CFC Grouse of Drakes Bay)

Dreammeyer's Elcuda Cash River
OFA Hips Good
Normal Elbows
Normal Cardiac
Normal Patella
Normal Thyroid
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
CERF

Trinity's No Fly Zone
OFA Excellent Hips
Normal Elbows
Normal Thyroid
Normal Cardiac
Normal Patella
CNM Clear By Parentage
EIC Carrier
CERF No Comments

Trinity's Kinda Crazy
EIC Carrier
(FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown MH x Fischer Dominator's Bell SH)

Trinity's Little Southern Belle
EIC Clear
(FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown MH x Fischer Dominator's Bell SH)


----------



## Tom H.

Hill's Big Creek BlackJack MH - 

FC/AFC High Tech CEO x HRCH Rascal's Chocolate Pie MH ,QAA 

CNM : Clear by Parentage 

EIC : Carrier
________
Maruti swift dzire


----------



## whelchel

Godiva Hot Chocolate; CLF.
Mergansers Road Trip JH X Madysen Cash Force

Cnm Clear By Parentage

Eic Clear


----------



## Mark Chase

Chase's Blues and Going Broke is EIC Clear and CNM Clear

Sire:Nan-Dool's Elwood Blues 
Dam:Somedays Sweet lean N Mean


----------



## Rainmaker

Rainmaker's Hot Cajun Gumbo, JH- EIC clear, both parents CNM clear 
(GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun Roux, MH x K-lines Burning Desire, SH, EIC/CNM clear).

Rainmaker's Sweet Streak- EIC carrier, both parents CNM clear. 
(Whiteoak & BC's Stoneyburke, MH/QAA = EIC/CNM clear x Rainmakers Lean Streak, SH = CNM clear, EIC carrier).

I'm at 50% carrier rate with my tested dogs, not including puppies tested.


----------



## Wyldfire

CNM - http://www.labradorcnm.com/
EIC - http://www.vdl.umn.edu/vdl/ourservices/canineneuromuscular/taylor2008/home.html

EIC video - http://www1.umn.edu/umnnews/video/AHC.html


----------



## Russ Lain

*Waterdogs Wingman QAA*
*(NAFC Candlewood's Ramblin Man & HRCH Waterdog's Lean Maxxine's Quick Stop)*

*Hips--Excellent*
*Elbows--Normal*
*CNM--Clear*
*EIC--Clear*


----------



## Steve Babcock

Elkhorn's III Ultrasound ( AFC Jazztimes Last Chance v Pekisko x Dixies Polloyanna McCracker MH) Ritz bitch
EIC: AFFECTED

Ebony Tiger MacAbe ( FC NAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac x Copperhead's Touch of Honey, an Abe bitch )
EIC: CARRIER


----------



## Grant Wilson

HRCH BANTA'S TRU MAC BUCKSHOT BEN MH
FC AFC Chubby Mac X Jazztime female

EIC Carrier
Hips Excellent


----------



## Engine2Josh

*Wake Up Maggie Surprise*

*EIC- CLEAR*
*CERF- NORMAL*
*ELBOWS- NORMAL*
*HIPS- EXCELLENT*
*CNM- CLEAR*


*Sire: Backwaters Rowdy Surprise MH*

*Dam: Bluegrass Troublesome Trace*


----------



## Riverdog SC

HRCH Ravenwood's Miss Moneypenny JH

Hips: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
Eyes: Clear
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear

Sire: FC Black River's Big Ol' Truck MH
Dam: Scoopy's Little Miss Dazey Mae MH


----------



## Jim Thompson

GRHRCH UH Blue Sky's Code Three MH "Cody"

EIC - Clear


----------



## firehouselabs

Firehouselabs Money To Burn "dollar" Eic And Cnm Clear
(fc Cafc Money Talks Ii X River Creeks Foxy Paige)


----------



## Mark Leahy

HRCH Stump Lake Slammin Sammy
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Maks Candeled Ebonstar Girl, JH
(FC Candlewoods Autumn Run Vince X Mak's Woodland Lazy Daze, MH)
EIC clear 
D09-004056
1/27/09.



Puppies on the ground. Born 2/3/09.
Yellows and black .
Sire : FC/AFC Field Of dreams I'm A Winner "Champ". Yellow CNM/EIC clear.


----------



## Dan Tongen

WR Cedars Edge Cattail Kate
OFA Excellent
EIC clear
CNM Clear by parentage
CERF clear
Dan Tongen


----------



## Gene

Coolwater's Blew By You (Blew)
Esprit's out of the Woods/ Coolwater's Hurricane Bonnie.

CNM- Clear
EIC- Clear
Hips- Good
Elbows-Normal
CERF- Clear


Blood rec'd at lab on 2/6/09. Test results back to vet 2/16/08.
Quick turn around. Gene


----------



## MardiGras

Sugar Mill's Hiwood Caprock
(FC Caprocks Cool Hand Luke x Caprock's Texas Twister)
DOB 11/6/08
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear


----------



## Cedar Creek Retrievers

J D Fortune
(GRHRCH Lone Oaks Atom Bomb MH x HR River Bottom Susie II)

OFA-Good
OFEL-Normal
CERF- Normal '08
OFA-Heart-Normal
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear

Ruby Runs Not So Lean Tugboat
(Rockie Max Easterling x Holly Hills Southern Belle)

OFA-Good
CERF- Normal '08
OFA-Heart-Normal
EIC- Carrier 
CNM - Clear


----------



## lucas

lucas said:


> Mountain Run Gracious Gift CD
> 
> EIC - clear
> 
> still waiting on OFA results.....



elbows NORMAL
and
Hips EXCELLENT - woohoo!

And I'm proud to say we did the rads WITHOUT sedation too.


----------



## papasteve

Martin's Flying Piper - Clear - EIC #D09-007551


----------



## saabisil

Saabi-Sil's Retrievers / Silhouette Noire' JH is EIC Clear


----------



## MRC Dream

How refreshing to see the number of people testing their dogs!! A big kudo's to all of you for being responsible dog owners!!!!


----------



## oaklandbay

Now if we could get a database of all tested dogs carriers affecteds and clears


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Well so far there's been 2 pups come back affected out of this litter. Will post my results when I get them. Both Sue & Drake have come back carriers.


----------



## hdlabs

Heavy Duty's Black Label Allie EIC CLEAR CNM Clear CERF Heart normal
RBR's Heavy Duty Classic Avery EIC CARRIER CNM Clear, Cerf, heart normal


----------



## Kris Hunt

It would be most helpful if people would at least post the sire and dam of their dogs tested.


----------



## Kris Hunt

Foxhavens Born To Run SH*** (All Star Outrageous MVP MH*** x Caddis on the Madison II)

Hips GOOD
Elbows NORMAL
CNM clear by parentage
EIC clear


----------



## Kris Hunt

The Cptns Way-Da-Go Shootn Newt JH (FC AFC River Oaks Way-Da-Go Rocky x Crittercreeks Bigguns Blazin MH)

Hips EXCELLENT
Elbows NORMAL
CNM Clear
EIC Clear


----------



## windycanyon

Intl CH WindyCanyons Raising The Bar RN "Sam" 
(GMHR Am/Mex/Intl(FCI) CH Cook's Midnight Bandit MH TT x Intl CH WindyCanyon's Sweetest Fuji CDX RN JH CC)
OFA Hips Good
OFA Elbows Normal
Cardiac Normal 28 mos
CERF Normal since 7.5 wks
Optigen PRA (prcd) Normal/Clear (YEA!!!!! I shook the carrier status!)
Alfort CNM Normal/Clear
U of MN EIC research test Carrier (mom is a Carrier)

and littermate:

Intl CH WindyCanyon Patent Nfringement CD RA JH "Sonya" 
(GMHR Am/Mex/Intl(FCI) CH Cook's Midnight Bandit MH TT x Intl CH WindyCanyon's Sweetest Fuji CDX RN JH CC)
OFA Hips Good
OFA Elbows Normal
Cardiac Normal 28 mos
CERF Normal annually since 7.5 wks
Optigen PRA (prcd) Carrier (mom is a Carrier, dad clear by parentage)
Alfort CNM Normal/Clear
U of MN EIC Carrier (mom is a Carrier)


----------



## Lock5Labs

Lock Five's April Foolya - Clear


----------



## hawgsalot

Mac's Lean Dream Shootin Machine "Ruger" is EIC and CNM Clear. Here's his Pedigree:

http://www.cypresscreekretrievers.com/pedigree/RedLadylitter.php


----------



## WRL

hawgsalot said:


> Mac's Lean Dream Shootin Machine "Ruger" is EIC and CNM Clear. Here's his Pedigree:
> 
> http://www.cypresscreekretrievers.com/pedigree/RedLadylitter.php


Wow! With a name like that I really thought it would be a Lab litter with Lean Mac in it.....guess not 

You might want to check that link.

WRL


----------



## Losthwy

*Colorado's Sundance Kid* *QAA/MH* is EIC Clear, CNM Clear, Hips and Elbows excellent. Got me a healthy boy.


----------



## labraiser

Rosie Red's Sweet Magnolia SH ( GMHR Southland Lerooy Brown X Sweet Rosie Red II JH) CNM Clear, EIC Carrier

Rosie Red's Sweet Sophia JH (Rosie Red's Sweet Magnolia SH X FC Running with the Devil) CNM Clear, EIC Clear

Rosie Red's Tearin' it Up JH (Rosie Red's Sweet Magnolia SH X FC Running with the Devil)CNM Clear, EIC Clear


----------



## Bustin'

Victory Riegn of Bustin' Water "Tory" EIC Carrier and CNM Carrier

FC Heartbreak Kid X Casey "Bustin' Water" Metzger SH


----------



## T Christensen

*Abbey - Curb your enthusiasm* CNM Clear EIC Clear
(FC AFC Creek Robber X Ramblin Man's Lean Samantha


----------



## Bobby Lindsay

Pokolodi's Hello Hello - EIC Clear (Clubmead's Road Warrior (Clear) x Pokolodi's GoGo Sally(Carrier))

Pokolodi's Hot Rod Kate - EIC Carrier (Clubmead's Road Warrior (Clear) x Pokolodi's GoGo Sally(Carrier))

She's Gonna Rip - EIC Clear (Chena River Chavez x Cantabury Pick Alotta Zip)

She's Puttin The Hammer Down - EIC Clear (Clubmead's Road Warrior (Clear) x She's Gonna Rip (Clear))

All 5 including Sally are CNM Clear


----------



## Mark Chase

Just got the results back on the puppies from my breeding of Chase's Blues and Going Broke female (clear ) with Cuda's Blue Ryder (???). The litter consisted of 5 females and 1 male and all of the puppies have come back as Clear of EIC!!!!!


----------



## frontier

Five Star Winning Sue - EIC Clear D09-012482

Sire: NFC-AFC Five Star General Patton

Dam: Mitimax's Winning Ticket MGP MH
(FC-AFC Candlewoods Court Jester X CFC Bayer's Abigail Quiver Creek)


----------



## TheBear

Bluenorth's Lost My Cash (Skybuster's Rapid Fire X Bluenorth's Diamond Lil)

EIC Clear


----------



## Margo Ellis

HRCH BROKEN WILLOW SCREAMIN EAGLE SH (FC AFC Yellowstones TNT Explosion JH x HR Broken Willows Copper Nickel)

EIC clear! CNM Clear!
OFA-Good
Elbows-Normal
Heart-OFA Good
Cerf-Clear

At least some good news today!


----------



## steelshotpeg

Steelshot's Classic Roadster MH , EIC and CNM Clear 

Carolina Yellow Bell , EIC and CNM Clear

Stricklands Steelshot Marina MH , EIC and CNM Clear



Peggy


----------



## carians

Presley's Pride Clear (Silverbrook Return To Sender MH x BPD Code Three Kamikazzi SH)
KCK More Feathers Please Carrier (FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander x Sand Valleys Lil Pepper MH)
KCK Too Much Espresso SH Cleared in test developement (MHR Mountain's Top Beggar MH x MHR Mountain's Top Rockin' Jazz MH)
KCK Coffee's Lil Susie Cleared in test developement (Arrowhead's One Over Par MH x KCK Too Much Espresso SH)
KCK Eye Of The Storm JH Cleared in test developement (FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander x KCK Doin The Locomotion SH)
KCK Misty Morning JH Affected (confirmed by test developement) (FC AFC Yellowstones TNT Explosion JH x Ten Bears Rain Dancer SH) 

All of the KCK dogs and Presley's Pride are CNM clear

The other time we bred Ten Bears Rain Dancer SH to FC AFC Hilltop's Hayseed also produced 2 affected pups out of a litter of three. Misty and these two pups are able to enjoy a full day in the field , though the owners know to look for signs of a collaspe. Misty can pheasant hunt all day long with other dogs without issues but goes down in 15-20 minutes of fun bumpers with other dogs around. 

Craig Arians
KC Kennels


----------



## Sue Kiefer

**Choctaw's Dominator So What-"Pink" --"Carrier"
( FC Taylorslabs Magic Trick X Rockin BS Ridin In Style,MH)
**Choctaw's No Pain No Gain --- "Homer"---- "Clear"
(FC/AFC Creek Robber X Magic's Nara)
Sue


----------



## Debthomas

HRCH Old Meadows Exceeding Safe Speed MH

EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear
OFA Hips - Excellent
Elbows - Normal
Cerf - Clear


----------



## Grant Wilson

Miss Texas USA
FC AFC Hawkeye's Red White and Blue X Ck's Miss Violet
EIC Clear

The Prodigy
FC AFC Esprit's Power Play X HRCH Go West Brave Bindi
EIC Clear


----------



## Scott Greenwood

Scott's Little Lady Katie SH EIC Clear, Hips Excellent, Elbows Normal, Eyes Clear
=
Cannon River Dr. Midnight/Hurricane Coal
Hurricane Coal=FC AFC Webshire's Honest Abe/NAIAD II Hurricane Alley JH
Cannon River Doctor Midnight=Mitchells Bud King of Beers MH/Raven's Rum Rio


----------



## Trykon

HRCH Kennington's Max MH 
OFA: Good
Eyes: Clear
EIC: Clear
CNM: is being processed

Need one more grand pass now!


----------



## dorkweed

HRCH UH River Joes Cut Em Spud

OFA Hips...............Excellent
OFA Elbows............Normal
CNM......................Clear
EIC........................Clear


----------



## Britt&Angie S.

*Scotts Ten Gage Hunter JH*
(FC-AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH x HRCH Leitner Farms Dark Breez SH)
EIC- *Clear*
CNM- clear by parentage
CERF-clear
OFA- not 2years old yet


*Van's Smokin' Kaycee*
(Esprit's Out of Woods QAA x Van's Smokin Pepper)
EIC- *Clear*
CNM- clear
CERF-clear
OFA- excellent


----------



## Cedarswamp

Cedarswamp's The Preacher's Kidd - carrier
(FC AFC The Preacher MH x Bay Creek's Dave Ray)

This is a relief as a littermate tested affected after collapsing at just over a year old. They are only 1 1/2 now.


----------



## Joe Dutro

-*Oakwoods Dora Duky Desire MH* (Chocolate)
OFA- Hips excellent, elbows normal
CERF- Clear
CNM- Clear
*EIC- CLEAR*

*-Desire's Midnight Rose *(Black)
OFA - not 2 yet
CERF- Clear at birth
CNM- Clear by Parentage
*EIC- CLEAR*

*-Desire's Littlest flower *(Black)
OFA- not 2 yet
Cerf- Clear at birth
CNM- Clear by Parentage
*EIC- CLEAR*


----------



## willingtolearn

Belle's Gretchen Davis-clear And Drake John Davis-clear


----------



## Russ Baker

Zinger's Tiger Lilly*** FC-AFC TIGER MCBUNN X '02 NFC-AFC CASHMAN'S FAT LADY ZINGIN
EIC: Clear


----------



## duke7581

Mighty Macs Northern Outlaws - aka Josey

affected

Trumarcs Stormin Norman II xGoldeneyes oopsie daisy


----------



## tshuntin

I just called in to see if my dogs EIC test had been processed and got some good news!

Western Skies Trumarc Trixxie is EIC CLEAR!!!

Sire: NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie
Dam: FC AFC Topbrass Roxx The Boat


----------



## Jayne

FC Wynscapes High Flying Blues ( FC Nan-Dool Elwood Blues X Lady Lexus IX)
Cerf-clear, Hips-good, Elbows-normal, CNM-clear, EIC-carrier

JL's In Pursuit of the Loot (FC AFC Fordland's Bored out of Ford X Li'l Ms Hot Pursuit)
Cerf-clear, EIC-Affected- Was part of the pilot program for EIC-now deceased

JL's Best Dressed (FC AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger X FC AFC Blackwater Ruby II)
Cerf-clear, Hips-Good, Elbows-normal, CNM-clear, EIC-clear

JL's Daily Comic (FC AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II X Goldeneyes Oopsie Daisy)
Cerf-clear, Prelims on Hips look good or excellent per vet, Elbow prelims-normal, CNM-clear by parentage, EIC-clear 
Two affected littermates known- page 6 and 25 of this thread


----------



## yredell

Bayou Segnette's Pretty Cher

(GRHRCH Gator Point's Magnum Gentle Ben MH QAA X Narvel's Hellion Lucy-Fur JH)

OFA - Good 
CERF - Clear
CNM - Clear
EIC - CLEAR


Steve & Yvonne Plaisance

Bayou Labradors
www.bayoulabradors.com


----------



## Barb/x2crr

AFC Cosmic Blue Genes (FC AFC Code Blue X Cosmic Kate) 
Just got back his PRA - clear and RD/OSD - Normal

EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear
OFA HIPS -Good
OFA Elbows - Normal
CERF - Clear


----------



## Guest

I guess I'm confused. On Good Dog Info it had Lean Mac listed as "carrier" and as "affected". If he was affected, wouldn't that mean the he only has the carrier gene to pass on, therefor all of his offspring would have to be at least "carriers"??


----------



## ErinsEdge

LeanMac has produced affected puppies but he also has produced clear puppies so he can't be affected so you are correct-he could not have been affected.


----------



## Guest

Would think perhaps the posting on the pedigree of Mac should be changed then. This is what it says: 

#2 OPEN DOG 25.5 PTS. HISTORY'S HI-PT DERBY DOG(122 PTS (INCL CAN); 2X DBL-HDR WIN. THOMAS W MERRIT AWD; EIC CARRIER, AFFECTED SN60122807


----------



## Rainmaker

I would take that to mean Maxx was a carrier because he produced an affected, who is ID'd by the registration number vs spelling out the whole name.


----------



## oaklandbay

Rainmaker said:


> I would take that to mean Maxx was a carrier because he produced an affected, who is ID'd by the registration number vs spelling out the whole name.


MAXIM BONNIE YADA YADA 
Dam TRUMARC'S HOT RIVER BONNIE


----------



## tenbears

Ten Bear's Little Bit (Button) elbow's normal, hips good, CERF'd, CNM clear, EIC clear
Ten Bear's Wild Rose (Rosey) elbow's normal, hips good, CERF'd, CNM clear, EIC clear


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

YES! this one made my day! HRCH Wolf Creek's Candlewood Victory - EIC CLEAR

*Sire: HRCH Rebel Yell's Iron Mike MH *(FC AFC Hilltop's Hayseed X HRCH MH Bitch) 
*Dam: HR West-Haven's Morning Mist SH *(2xCNAFC 2xNAFC FC AFC Ebonstar Lean Mac X FC AFC Candlewoods Gotta Be Good)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well so far there's been 2 pups come back affected out of this litter. Will post my results when I get them. Both Sue & Drake have come back carriers.


Mav is EIC Affected. Sick to my stomach ain't the just of it.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Hang in there. Some affected dogs live GREAT lives all the way to finishing nationals - or even more important : hunting pheasants...

I hope his case is easily controlled.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

He hasn't shown any signs that I'm aware of. It's just hard to deal with. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Just got the EIC results today. YES, YES, YES

*MHR Master's Black Magic MH *(NFC-AFC Maxx's Surprise x Waterdog's Ebony Diva MH)

OFA: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
CERF: Normal
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear


----------



## smk08MH

Duttons wide eyed allie girl Eic Carrier

Sire CFC CAFC FC Taylorslab Magic Trick MH
dam Stoneridge hide n ducks

Georgia's Smoke on the Water MH EIC Clear

Sire FC/AFC Carolinas Smoke on the Water
Dam HRCH Roanoke Valley Roxy


----------



## Lpgar

Sunrise over Coletta Bay Club Meads Road Warrior X Tequilla Sunrise IX

Clear


----------



## bfosmark

Fos's Wasatch Sunshine (FC AFC Pin Oaks Texas Rex X Yellowstone's Faithful Chloe)
EIC Clear


----------



## mwk56

Here are the results for my gang. Anyone had trouble placing EIC carrier pups? 


Critter Creek Queen Latrieva, JH
(The Captain's Captain Morgan, MH, QAA x Biggun's Blue, SH)
CNM clear by parentage
EIC clear
CERF clear
OFA good hips, clear elbows

Intl. Ch Critter Creek's Scarlett Gem, JH
(Can Ch. Fawnhaven Hunter Of Snowyriver JH x Ruithless Scalawags Scarlett, MH, CD breed pointed)
CNM carrier
EIC clear
CERF clear
OFA good hips, clear elbows

Critter Creeks Raven Cajun, JH (3 SH passes)
(FC Nan-Dool Elwood Blues x Critter Creek's Simply Stella, CD, SH)
CNM clear
EIC Clear
CERF clear
OFA good hips, clear elbows

Critter Creek Muddy Waters (3 JH passes)
(Merganser's Ferris Bueller, MH x Intl. Ch Critter Creek's Scarlett Gem, JH)
CNM clear
EIC Clear
CERF clear
OFA excellent hips, clear elbows

Critter Creek Rainwater Xena
(CH Danikk Leap of Faith, MH x Critter Creek's Simply Stella, CD, SH)
CNM clear by parentage
EIC carrier
CERF clear
OFA good hips, clear elbows

www.crittercreeklabradors.com
Meredith Kuhn


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

http://www.offa.org/fees.html

I just stumbled across this on the OFA site today. For anyone who has a dog dx'd as "affected" via DNA testing ... NOT just a carrier ... you can list your dog on the OFA site for no charge.

There has been discussion about "liability" with regard to displaying the DNA status of dogs affected, but evidently OFA does not have a problem doing so. 

They have a form for allowing you to publish your negative hip or elbow results. I'm guessing that you should send along your DNA test results and also include a permission to publish your affected results that is worded similarly to the hip/elbow form they use.

I would guess that they would have to validate that the DNA test being used (for whatever disorder) must be considered valid by OFA. In that regard, if EIC and CNM are not yet shown on the OFA database, they may want to contact the testing organization?


----------



## mwk56

EIC and CNM ARE Listed on the OFA page. If you want to pay to have the info posted, they will list it. You can find dogs that have it included in their cleraances by going to "advanced search" and selecing EIC and CNM from the list of DNA results.

I have not paid to have my dogs' results listed on OFA yet...I have it listed on my web site, and links to the actual certificates for each dog (except Xena--just got her results yesterday and haven't had time to update my web site yet).

Meredith


----------



## MWG

Darby Queen on the Bayou
(Wing Magic’s Louisiana Roux MH QAA x GRHRCH UH Thunder’s Gumbo Maya)
CNM- CLEAR
*EIC - CLEAR*


----------



## Warren Flynt

Wingmagic's Jamup N Jellytight- Jamma

(Wingmagic's Louisiana Roux MH X GRHRCH UH Thunders Gumbo Maya)

*EIC Carrier*


----------



## mpage

Rocky Hills Win-For-Me (Gabby) EIC & CNM CLEAR
Esprit's out of the woods 
Oprah's something to talk about 

Rocky Hills Baby Barracuda (Daisy) EIC CLEAR (waiting on CNM test)
FC AFC BARRACUDA BLUE MH
DRAKES CREEK DELIGHTFUL LULU MH


----------



## saabisil

Saabi-Sil Retrievers
Candlewoods General Patton's Cadence
Test came back clear for EIC

Both females in my house are clear. I feel a lot better knowing they are clear.


----------



## ReedCreek

Ransom's Alegria @ Reed Creek, SH ("Alli")
EIC Clear
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Clear
CERF: Clear
Optigen: Clear by parentage
________
Buy no2 vaporizer


----------



## Alain

GMH Yeller Yellow Bear
FC FTCH AFTCH Seasides One To Many X FTCH Moira River Maddy

CNM Clear
EIC Clear
CERF Clear 
OFA Good hips, elbow clear

Owned/train Daniel Desgagné


----------



## Socks

Hunters Marsh Jack Daniels Bubba Jazz, JD, EIC clear!


----------



## Matt Leicester

M & H's Zoom'n Daisy Duke "Dixie" 
(FC/AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom x HRCH Gorham's Lowground Daisygirl MH, QAA)

EIC: Carrier


----------



## goosecaller

Blackmore's Yellowstone Yogi
(FC AFC Yellowstone's TNT Explosion X Bluegoose's Cande)

EIC Clear
CNM Clear

Blackmore's Fargo Boo Boo
(Fc Fargo II x Vista High Bagheera)

EIC Clear
CNM Clear

Jazz's Teal Maximillion
(Jazztime's Frequent Flier X Klamath Basin's Super Teal)

EIC Carrier
CNM Clear

Whup 'Em By Surprise
(FC AFC CAFC Chena River Chavez X FC AFC CFC Gig 'Em By Surprise 98 NDC)

EIC Clear
CNM Clear


----------



## jazzypad1

Marvellous Little Monty 
(Radical Rolo at Stonecellars x Dancing Naiive)

EIC Carrier
CNM Clear


----------



## Lauren Koch

What Can Brown Do For You SH
(FC AFC Cudas Blue Ryder MH x Sweet Shelby Lena SH)
EIC-CLEAR
CNM-CLEAR
OFA HIPS-EXCELLENT
OFA ELBOWS-NORMAL


----------



## equus

Seaside's Get The Party Started (NFC-AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior x Seaside's Scamp) -- Clear (EIC# D09-028464)


----------



## SaltCreek

Just Got my test results back for my two dogs out of the same Female:

Candlewoods Ramblin Man X Break the Bank(Chavez X FC Cream) 

George: EIC Clear d09-029148


Jazztime Last Chance X Break the Bank (Chavez X FC Cream)

Zoie: EIC Clear d09-029149


----------



## Rainmaker

Got mine back on two pups I tested to help make up my mind which one to keep as both are nice, (MH/QAA clear sire x MH carrier dam), both came back carrier, both normal CERF exams at 7 weeks, figures, had to flip a coin. The daughter I kept from same dam to what turned out to be another carrier MH, 3 years ago, came back clear. I'm not going to Vegas anytime soon, weird odds.


----------



## bonni

CRUMPLER'S MODO ICE 
EIC/CNM CLEAR

out of 
(MARKS-A-LOT COCANIE ICE MH x SWEET RAMBLING HONEY ROCKET SH)


----------



## gsc

Goose Bay's Sweet Liberty
EIC and CNM Clear


(Duckpup's Fully Loaded x Pepper's Brown Sugar) (Kellogg Lines) These are the same lines that Gator Point's foundation bitch William J's Queen Of Cork is out of.


----------



## Certainty

SHR Morganstead GraciLu Out O Kansas ( Red Diamond's Tracker Of Scatter Creek x Red Diamond's Red Gracie Mae)

EIC CLEAR

CNM CLEAR

Hips certified by PennHip

CERF Normal

Her dam side is Point Doctor, Dewey's Drake Of Moon River, Rebel With A Cause, Hilltop's Hayseed


----------



## Rollo1002

Dudley the Duck Delivery Dog 

EIC - Clear 

Sigh of relief since sire was Carrier and Dam was not yet tested...


----------



## Rusty

How long do results take? Am in the process of doing this the first time.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Starting out, it took about 3 weeks but the last couple times it has only been about 2 weeks


----------



## backwater retrievers

Backwater's Roy Hobbs- carrier (FC Seaside's Cutty Sark X Seasides Monster Inc.)


----------



## chocoholic

Hayes' Madison on a Whim EIC-clear cerf-normal
(dry creeks chief sitting bull & Dry creeks diamond lil)


----------



## allydeer

Candlewood's Meet Dixie Lambeu Leap Eic Clear [fc Candlewood,s Meet Joe Black */* Duck Creeks Nip Of Autumn Air


----------



## MoJo

*Third Creeks Twisted Sister****
(FC AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger x FC Third Creeks Delta Dawn)
OFA Hips: *Excellent* LR-167596E26F-PI
OFA Elbows: *Normal* LR-EL43767F52-VPI
CERF: *Clear* June 2009
CNM: *Clear* LR-CNM08-822-F-PIV
EIC: *Clear* D09-032124-VPI

EIC results were emailed to me less than 2 weeks after I had sent them.


----------



## yredell

Bayou's Cinder Ella "Brandy"

HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH X High Praise's Perserverance MH

OFA - Excellent
CERF - Clear
CNM - Clear
EIC - Clear

Bayou Labradors
www.bayoulabradors.com
504-239-7069


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Xtreme's Copacabana call name "Lola" 

EIC Clear - D09-033346

CNM Clear - LR-CNM09-652-F-PIV

CERF - Normal - LR-54680/2009-3

(FC AFC Dare to Dream X Giddy Gotta Get'R Done SH)


----------



## Bruce MacPherson

Rough Waters Blew By You/ JH. (Billy) Senaquins Wind Walker*** x Candlewood's Semi-Sweet
EIC CLear D09-033389


----------



## Jason Glavich

Just got the results today, gotta submit to OFA but here it is.


SHR Southland Persephone Isis EIC-Clear
(Southland Gentleman Joe x Miss creekside in the zone)


----------



## Russell Archer

Born To Run II

2xNAFC FC 2xCNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac x FC AFC CFC CAFC Runnin' Moll B

EIC Clear


----------



## Chris Atkinson

*"Bus" - DOB June 30, 2006*

North Star's Mainstreet Ticket *** (aka Bus) AKC# SR35437705 
(FC FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black x MHR North Star's Crown Jewel MH ***) 

*EIC - clear Accession Number: D09-031986 Done via Univ of Minn testing program*
*OFA-Hips - Excellent* LR-182232E35M-VPI
*OFA - elbows Normal* LR-EL43862M35-VPI
*CNM - >>clear* of the CNM..not at risk for transmitting<< LR-CNM09-863-M-PIV Listed on the CNM White List
*CERF - *LR-358469 September 2011

OFA Website Clearances (click link)

_*"QAA"*_ - 10/8/2010 Fall 2010 Midwest Field Trial (Joliet, IL)
4 derby starts, 1 4th place
8 qual starts, 1 2nd place, 1 3rd place, 2 Jams,
3 Am starts


----------



## Novemberwitch

Just got the results back.

Bullpens Say It Ain't So Joe 

EIC Clear D09-034048
CNM Clear LR-CNM06-875-F-PIV

(FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black X Dairy Ridge Aly-Oops MH)


----------



## BLAZE ELAM

HRCH UH CPR TREDDOLPHIN BLAZING RED SH 
EIC CLEAR 
CNM CLEAR

HRCH UH HILLTOP'S MAGIC CINDER MH
EIC CLEAR
CNM CLEAR

HRCH UH CPR TREDDOLPHIN BLAZING EMBER
EIC CARRIER
CNM 

I will be sending in results to OFA This week. 

www.blazingredkennels.com


----------



## dakotalabs

*GRHRCH Dakota's Pepper MH*
EIC-Clear
CNM-Clear
OFA-hips/Excellent
OFA-Elbows/Normal
CERF-Clear/Normal

Ed Nelson
Dakota Labradors
Old Monroe, MO. 63369
(636) 368-8183


----------



## Mark Massey

GRHRCH BIG BLACK DUDE II
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
CERF Clear
OFA Excellent


----------



## DDRetrievers

Babyducks Miss Carbon Express
(AFTCH Major Stakeholder x Babyducks Shoot forthe Stars)

Clear

Flatlands Diesel Power Surge "Turbo"
(FC/AFC Skybusters Rapid Fire x Kaprivers Black Ice QFTR)

Clear


----------



## NOLADee

Molly's Willow Princess

EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear
Elbows - Normal
Hips - Good
Eyes - Normal


----------



## Alain

GREAT NEWS!

See The Difference Of Memphré WCX MH

FC FTCH AFTCH Seasides One To Many (Ralph) X FTCH AFTCH Moira River Maddy

EIC = Clear
CNM = Clear
 OFA = Hips good
OFA = Elbow normal
CERF = Eye Clear


GMH Riveblanche Toby Kitt 

Riveblanche Garrot X Riveblanche Pistache 2ièm

EIC = Clear
CNM = Clear
OFA = Hips good
CERF = Eye clear


----------



## mudflapimmc

HR Highview's Hopeful "Jake" carrier


----------



## Debbie C

Oakridgertvr Ambr Of Lynnriver...

Eic - Clear
Cnm - Clear


----------



## Carronade Retrievers

NFTCH FTCH Carronades O'Rylee Factor -- OFA Elbows and Hips, Eyes-- Cerf -- EIC Clear CNM Carrier Dam: NFTCH AFTCH Dippomarsh Kerrnsa O'Carronade x FC Chena River Chavez

Carronades Vintage MMIII QAA-- OFA Elbows and Hips, Eyes -- Cerf, EIC -- Clear, CNM Clear
Dam: NFTCH FTCH Carronades O'Rylee Factor x NFC Five Star General Patton.

Carronades Esprit De Corps -- OFA Elbows and Hips, EYes -- Cerf, EIC -- Clear, CNM -- Clear
Dam: Carronades Born to Win MH QAA x FC AFC Esprits Power Play


----------



## Clint Watts

Xtreme's Eight Below (Maya)

EIC - Clear
CERF - Normal


Have CNM swabs, will post when I get the results.


----------



## sam27

Rivers Edge Goin For Paydirt out of Ramblin Man & Ebonstar Southern Belle MH. 

EIC: Carrier
CNM: Clear


----------



## cgreenway

HRCH Ram's Dixieland Delight MH
DOB: 2/27/03

Sire: NAFC FC Candlewoods Ramblin Man 
Dam: HRCH Ebonstar Southern Belle MH (daughter of Lean Mac)

EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear


----------



## Pattie

*Riverbenz Pasta Primavera WC (Pasta)*
*Born 2/22/2008*

*Sire: **Riverbenz Rebel’s Rollingrock MH*
*Dam: HRCH Yahweh Blessed Isabella MH*

*EIC: Clear*


----------



## Jay Dufour

Yahoooo.my little boy Chance,AFC Dominators Duke Of Terrel X FC Lane's Bayou Sue ....EIC Clear,CNM Clear,Cerf


----------



## bigsprig

Cottonpatch Augustus Mccrae SH (Gus)

CP Narvel's Black Angus MH x Tealbrook's Hatteras Shadow

EIC- clear
CNM- clear
OFA Hips- excellent
OFA Elbows- normal
CERF- normal


----------



## Rainmaker

TNT Cherry Bomb Explosion, JH, EIC clear via U of M test, CNM clear via Alfort test.

(MHR TNT Bailey's Dynamite Drake x GMHR TNT Drifter's Blast of Kyanne).


----------



## Squirm88

HR Sundown's Run Lola Run SH

Sire: HRCH Sundown's Loaded to the Maxx (FC-AFC TEDDY'S EBONSTAR JAMES x LONGBRANCH DIXIE DANCER ***)

Dam: Blackwater High Tech Hannah (FC-AFC BLACKWATER RUDY x NABS STAR OF EBONSTAR)

EIC- Affected . Born September 2008 and has not had any signs of an episode or a collapse.

CNM- Clear


----------



## Richard Reese

RWR's Hot Chocolate Devil Dog-Damien MH 
EIC - Clear
CNM Clear

RWR's Backdraft Blaze MH
EIC - CLear
CNM - Clear

Creamlevels Amber waves of Grain MH
EIC - Carrier
CNM - Clear


----------



## Billie

Waterspook All American Gunshot, JH - EIC Clear,OFA Good,Elbows clr,CERF, OFA heart
Waterspook Suzie Q Thomas- EIC clear, OFA good,Elbows Clear,CERF, OFA Heart

Both girls: Waterspook Kickin' Gunshot, SH x Waterspook MacDonald Tartan,JH

Grand Island Maggie Sioux, JH : OFA pending, Cerf, EIC CLEAR
By Waterspook Kickin Gunshot, SH x Grand Island Ranch Oprah,JH

Good for all these Boom daughters!


----------



## BARRY B

McCOLLUMS CLUB MEAD

EIC : AFFECTED
CNM : CLEAR
HIPS : EXCELLENT
EYE CERF : NO


----------



## Ken Archer

Who is the sire and dam of this dog?



BARRY B said:


> McCOLLUMS CLUB MEAD
> 
> EIC : AFFECTED
> CNM : CLEAR
> HIPS : EXCELLENT
> EYE CERF : NO


----------



## YardleyLabs

BARRY B said:


> McCOLLUMS CLUB MEAD
> 
> EIC : AFFECTED
> CNM : CLEAR
> HIPS : EXCELLENT
> EYE CERF : NO


Listed on AKC and OFA as McCollum's Clubmead (SR34706601)


----------



## BARRY B

Sire : RITZ 
Dam : BLACKSTAR'S ROXANNE ROLLS


----------



## Don Smith

Just got the results:

SHR Meglyn's Eye on the Prize JH (Molly) EIC Clear

Meglyn's Timbrhuntn ValleyGirl (Lilly) EIC Clear

Sire and Dam of both:

Sire: Wham Bam My Private Idaho MH ***

Dam: BB Synergy's Foxy Trailblazer MH


----------



## Buck Mann

Waterdogs Hidden in the Marsh MH QAA

EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear
Hips - Good
Elbows - Normal
CERF - Normal

Sire: NFC AFC Maxx's Surprise
Dam: Waterdog's Ebony Diva MH


----------



## Todd Caswell

Weezers Troublesome Omen "Bodey"


EIC- Clear


Sire FC/AFC Weezer Retreezer
Damn HRCH Troublesome Highseas Zoe


----------



## Decoyn

TTF Black Swamp Contessa - clear (EIC# D09-043220)

(HRCH UH Craighorn Spud MH X Millbuies Belle)


----------



## Pattie

*Riverbenz Rebel's Rollingrock MH (Rocky)
Born 4/4/2004*

*Sire: FC AFC Rebel With A Cause*
*Dam: Talgarth's Hog Wild MH*

*EIC: Clear*
*OFA Hips: Good*
*Elbows: Clear*
*CNM: Clear*
*Cardiac: Normal*
*Eyes: Clear (yearly)*

*Pattie*


----------



## Karen Goff

DREAM COME TRUE "STAR" JH - EIC AFFECTED
Sire - FC AFC Dare to Dream - "Cosmo" 
Dam - Suzanna Dickenson - "Susie" (Hawkeye's Viking & Honest Abe Texas Belle)
Born May of 2007, no collapses or symptoms as of this date

Karen Goff


----------



## bonni

Crumpler's Lightning Risk

Cnm-clear
Eic-clear

Out Of 
(lonestars Maximum Risk Qaa X Holman's Lightning Belle)


----------



## bonni

Crumpler's Leap of Faith

CNM- clear
EIC-carrier

out of 
(Hawkeyes Duck Commander Drake X Lone Oak's Ebonstar Casey SH)


----------



## BBnumber1

Gotta Heart Of A Warrior

Sire Clubmeads Road Warrior
Dam Gotta-B-Gin-U-Win

EIC Clear - D09-047043
CNM Clear - LR-CNM08-393-M-PIV
PennHIP - 80th Percentile (DI 0.37/0.37)


----------



## kona's mom

Fishdog's Playing in the Kona Surf

Sire: CH Lubberline Midnightsky Northstar
Dam: Prize My Eyes Blackfin Tuna

EIC-Clear
CNM-Clear


----------



## bonni

Crumpler's Going for Broke "Keke"

EIC-Clear
CNM-Clear

out of

FC AFC Pin Oak's Texas Rex X HR Cypress Creeks Cuzsheza Rebel


----------



## bonni

Crumpler's Water Rocket "Lexi"

EIC-Carrier
CNM-Clear

out of

Tehuacana Rocket Beau X Rough Waters Babe


----------



## bonni

Crumpler's Last Chance "Cricket"

EIC-Clear
CNM-Clear

out of 

Gordy VI X Lady Geneva


----------



## Gwen Pleasant

FC Blue North's Davey Crockett

EIC- Clear


----------



## Patti Benton

I was bummed when I got this

HRCH UH Benton's Ria of Opus

EIC - Carrier
CNM - Clear
PRA - Normal

(HRCH UH Benton's Magnum Opus MH WC x Callie Chesser)


----------



## LavenderLabs

Maple Creek's Sonics Lil' Diamond Callie Mae SH

Sire- FC AFC Calumet's Super Sonic
Dam- FC AFC Maple Creek's Maggie May

DOB= 02/25/2005
OFA HIPS= LR-168016G26F-PI (Good)
EYE Cerf= LR-42641/2007--29 (Clear)
EIC= Clear


----------



## Bruce MacPherson

Rough Waters MacDuff JH
NFC AFC FC Deweys Drake Of Moon Rivers x Cashzingers Turkey Creek Bo JH
EIC: Carrier


----------



## Thomas D

Smackwater's Travelin Man, MH (FC AFC Watermark's The Boss x Smackwater's Rip Tide, MH)

EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear by Parentage
Hips - Good
Elbows - Normal
CERF - Normal


----------



## Sue Westlake

CAFC Tag-You're It is clear.
for more info: http://homepage.mac.com/suewestlake/Tag/index.html


----------



## Tommy Wallace

Lil' Nikki She Is So Full Of Malarky
EIC- Carrier

Sire- FC AFC CNAFC CFC He's Czar Nicholas
Dam- Deez Of Creamlevel (sire was Hayseed)


----------



## Franco

Booty Raider EIC "Clear" D09-055506

Also, CNM & CERF "Clear"


NAFC FC AFC Carbon Copy Of Horn Creek x Clubmead's Spirit Of Ebonaceae(sired by Lean Mac)


----------



## seandcso75

Ten Bears Road Trip Down Memory Lane (Estes): CNM Clear, EIC Carrier D09-056458


----------



## ErinsEdge

Erins Edge Roadhouse Ride Em (from Roadhouse Gusto, littermate to NAFC Hattie McBunn) EIC Clear, CNM Clear.
Black, chocolate factored.


----------



## SuperX

Backtension (Five Star General Patton x Contender's OJ) Born July 12, 2007. 

Affected and symptomatic. So much for getting back into the game


----------



## YardleyLabs

SuperX said:


> Backtension (Five Star General Patton x OJ's Contender) Born July 2007.
> 
> Affected and symptomatic. So much for getting back into the game


I assume you mean Five Star General Patton x Contender's OJ, litter born 7/12/07.


----------



## Erin Lynes

The Captains High Card Takes the Cash
-- EIC Clear
CNM Clear
OFA hips Good, elbows normal, Cerf Clear 09.

(CNAFC CFC FC AFC Aces High III X Sommit's "The Little Rascal" MH)


----------



## bonni

WXK FOXY RED SOPHIA
EIC-CARRIER
CNM-CARRIER

out of STELLAR'S BLACK JACK MH X WILLSONS BUSTER FOX RED RUBY JH


----------



## firehouselabs

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Four for Four. Tests were done in 4 days!!!!

*FIREHOUSELABS PLAYIN WITH FIRE "MATCHES"*
(GRHRCH RIVERWALK'S GUNNER BOY MH X BETA ***** O'SULLIVAN STEWART) *EIC CLEAR *

*FIREHOUSELABS VORTEX OF FIRE "TWISTER" *
(FC AFC CORNER STONE WIZARD OF OZ X CONTENDER'S RIPARIAN IVY) *EIC CLEAR*

*FIREHOUSELABS RESQ DIVERS SCBA "SCOOBY"*
(THE CPTN'S SIERRA SHADOW ALE MH QAA X BETA ***** O'SULLIVAN STEWART) *EIC CLEAR*

*FIREHOUSELABS AMBULATORY VEHICLE "BUS"*
(GRHRCH DAKOTA'S CAJUN ROUX X GATOR PT'S TRICK R TREAT)
*EIC CLEAR*


----------



## ybrlabs

New Lifes Cheers to YellowBreeches
(Mtn Vista's Quantum Leap x NLAD Kendall)
EIC carrier
CNM clear

DOB 7/11/09


----------



## North Mountain

Worf (carrier) x Kira (clear) litter.

1 Female puppy - Carrier
2 Male puppies - Clear

Of course my last 3 pups have been males and I wanted a female.


----------



## Ken Archer

Texas's Hot Because O Viking - EIC Carrier
(AFC Hawkeye's Viking X Little Ms Rebel JH)


----------



## DenverB2B

Elway Bronco Lady SH EIC Clear.


----------



## mjh345

DenverB2B said:


> Elway Bronco Lady SH EIC Clear.


Congrats on the clear
I really Love your dogs name
Elway was the Best!


----------



## Pleasantpine

Just got our GREAT news.....

Wilmark's Jus 1 Mor at Pleasant Pine, RN, SH, WCX, CC, CGC "Morgan" 
CH Saltmeadows Dickens at Cedarbay (Dickens) x CH Cedarwood's Now N'Zen (Zen)
EIC Clear

Pleasant Pine's Hidden Treaure "Jade"
FC/AFC Land Ahoy (Pirate) x Peakebrook's Tiger's Eye QAA (Jewel)
EIC Clear


----------



## Beckyanne

Boss N Rivers Rollin Request, CGC - Rocky - EIC : CLEAR
(Sunspots Bayvue's By Request x Boss's Rock Me Baby, CD JH)


----------



## blackpowder

HRCH Black Powder Ruger, SH 
(HRCH Marsh Mutt's Boot Scootin Cuda, WCX CC MH X Pine Acre's Powder Keg, CC MH)
EIC CLEAR

UH HRCH Black Powder's Takealine Echo 
(AFC Hawkeye's Viking X UH HRCH Star Lab's Take-A-Line Roxie)
EIC CLEAR


----------



## Denney

King Beaureguard of Gunner Boy, JH
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
(Cody's Golden Gunner Boy x Harley Iron Horse)


----------



## pupaloo

Max's Black Diamond Girl Scout --- EIC carrier, CNM clear, PRA clear, too young for OFA (1 yr)

(FC-AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max X 2xGMPR MPK Dakota Diamond Boss' Liz MH)


----------



## Clayton Evans

Blue Skies Lucky Lady Misty SH is clear on both CNM and EIC now it on to hips and elbows abd eyes. Clay


----------



## Clint Watts

goosehunter51 said:


> Xtreme's Eight Below (Maya)
> 
> EIC - Clear
> CERF - Normal
> 
> 
> Have CNM swabs, will post when I get the results.


CNM - Clear


----------



## Jason Glavich

Enumclaw Strikes from the sky mmbolt - EIC CLEAR
(Senaquins windwalker X Nilaks bright eyed remi girl)


----------



## Rocketman88

Stoneridges Midnight Express CIM-carrier
(Stoneridges Dare to Dream Gunner x Stoneridges Duck River Jesse)


----------



## Mick Presco

FC/AFC Nubian V (FC/AFC Dare To Dream(Cosmo)/ Lady Andrel's Cutting Edge)
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
CERF Clear
OFFA Good


----------



## JKL

Marauders Top Flight - EIC Clear, CNM Clear, Eyes Clear, OFA Hips Excellent, Elbows Normal
(Esprits Out of the Woods x FC Timber Town Trifecta)


----------



## Bmac

Cody's Ray of Hope, EIC carrier

Cody's True Grit X War Eagle's WhiteRiver Raven


----------



## JPowell

Magnums Lil Cassie 
EIC - Clear
Cerf - Clear
CNM - Clear


----------



## Bustin'

Sent in 2 pups from my litter to FC Joe, and both females are CLEAR!!!


----------



## Steve Kelley

Golden Ranger Gets Em All SH
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
OFA hips good
OFA elbows normal


----------



## browndoggirls

DreamMeyer's Hope of the Summit - Clear, EIC#D10-007736
DreamMeyer's Faith at the Summit - Clear, EIC#D10-007737
(Both girls out of DreamMeyer's Graceful Hope x Cuda's Blue Ryder)


----------



## Bustin'

Another clear male from FC Joe X Grace JH thats 3 so far. Green collar yellow male!


----------



## Eric Fryer

Kodiak's Rocky Mountain Rebel: 
FC/AFC Rebel with a Cause X Yellowstone's Faithful Chloe

OFA
Hips: Excellent LR-185594E29F-VPI
Elbows: Normal LR-EL46063F29-VPI
Cerf: LR-56293
EIC: D10-010327
CNM: LR-CNM10-207-F-PIV
CHIC#63305


----------



## Boondux

5 of 7 pups tested were EIC clear

NAFC FC AFC Barton Creek's O Mustad x Wyldfire's Island Spice JH


----------



## Micah Duffy

Duffy's Fire Eyed Jade

OFA: Hips GOOD LR-184253G42F-VPI
Elbows NORMAL LR-EL45016F42-VPI
CERF: Eyes CLEAR LR-55591/2009--43
EIC: CLEAR VDL #D10-010289
CNM: CLEAR LR-CNM10-194-F-PIV


----------



## Fowl Weather

RDR's Cotton Pickin Peach: EIC and CNM Clear


----------



## Reddiamondlabs

Red Diamonds pointing Jozzie AKA Call name Jozzy- EIC Clear CNM Clear Daughter to:
( Wilson Dew Drake Moon River-EIC Carrier CNM Clear x Chip & Ruby's Red Molly EIC Clear CNM Clear).

Red Diamonds Miss Scarlett-EIC Carrier CNM Clear- 
Daughter to:
(Kellygreens Arthur Plantagenet-{Never tested }X Keepsakes Victoria Trial by Jury-{Never tested}


----------



## Frenchy

Moonstones Madville Revenge (EIC Clear)

(Moonstone's Libby's Legacy X Colonel Bowies Revenge)


----------



## Certainty

HR StarQuest Fredonia's Harry JH EIC Clear
He is out of CH Pointed Mountain Meadow Timeless Tess by CH Pointed Mountain Meadow Navigator


Morganstead Soleil EIC Clear
She is out of Griffin's Abgail by Griffon's Nutmeg


----------



## Guest

"T"s Black Cinder of Winton 
EIC Clear (not tested yet for cnm)

(GMHR Riparian Bearly Behavin MH X GMHR Magic's TNT Explosion Of Winton MH)


----------



## frontier

Boykin Spaniels:

Carolina's Jessica McCallan - affected (no collapse episodes)
Frontiers Shaggy Doo - carrier
Frontier's Lunar Eclipse - clear
Carolina Magic Frontier Scarlet - clear

All results to be submitted to OFA.


----------



## Rookie1

Hawkeyes Hangin' With Mr. Cooper.... EIC Clear


----------



## Tim West

Arcadia's Senor Jefe

9 AA points

CNM Carrier
EIC Clear

FC/AFC Carolina's Smoke On the Water X FC Highpoints Troublesome Sugar

Throws black only

No harder running dog on the planet


----------



## STROCHLABRADORS

Candlewood's Kulm North Dakota

CNM Clear
EIC Clear

Jazz's Buffalo Bill Cody MH X Candlewood's Cinnamon Teal JH


----------



## Guest

Maroco River Grass MH (Reed)
EIC Clear
CNM Clear

(GMHR Riparians Bearly Behavin MH X Maroco Maybe Regrets (sired by NAFC MD"S Cotton Pick N Cropper)


----------



## Ian

Kingsland's Conor Jake "Jake" EIC - Clear
(Kingsland-Trout Kodi MH QAA X Marauder's Hidden Jewel JH WC)

Born2Retrieve Harley Girl "Harley" EIC - Carrier
(Jazztime's Casey of Fallston MH X Contender's Double K Lady SH)

Oak Hill's Good Golly Miss Molly "Molly" EIC - Carrier
(First Lite's Eye Of The Tiger MH X Oak Hill Wild Cherry)


----------



## Pupknuckle

Shallcross Lake's Chaamp SH
EIC-Clear
DM-Clear
CERF-Clear
PRA-Clear
OFA-Good


----------



## dixidawg

HR Layla's Starr Keeper of Time SH (Ringo) 

EIC- Clear
CNM- Clear


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

High Amp Zesty Liza: EIC Clear vpi, CNM Clear
(FC AFC Rebel With a Cause ex Albeck's Molly Too)
Jolor's Lady J: EIC Carrier vpi, OFA Excellent
(Jolor's JJ ex High Amp Zesty Liza)
Jolor's Pixie Blue: EIC Clear by parentage
(Carbons Blue Pursuit ex Jolor's Sunshine Splendor - OFA Excellent, eic cleared vpi)
Jolor's Rejuvenator JH "Sparkle": EIC Carrier by parentage, CNM Cleared by parentage, OFA Excellent, Elbows Normal
(Beauregard M.Y. Echo ex High Amp Zesty Liza)
Jolor's Bullet: EIC Cleared vpi
(Jolor's JJ ex High Amp Zesty Liza)


----------



## Deborah936

Fargo's High Tech ******* "Tex"
(FC Fargo II x FC AFC World Famous Tellipath)

Hips: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear


----------



## firehouselabs

Firehouses "Red" Diamond Tread - "Red"
(Red Diamonds Mackadout Nelson x Red Diamond Issabella Rose- Keepsake and Kelleygreen lines)

EIC- Carrier


----------



## 2 Fowl

Cronin's Law Dawg "Wyatt"

(Rebel With a Cause x Yellowstone's Faithful Chloe)

Hips: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
Eyes: Clear
CNM: Clear
EIC: Clear

Going with style.......


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU

High Voltage Power Ranger - "Cruger" 
EIC-CLEAR
CNM-CLEAR
HIPS-GOOD
CERF -CLEAR
AFC Suncrest Wild Oats x High Voltage Power On Penny SH


----------



## Kimmie

You Can Call Me Tex, JH (yellow male)
EIC Clear
FC AFC Pin Oaks Texas Rex
X
Ashmor's Jamie-n-Zoie's Cary

Hunter of Bent Mountain (chocolate male)
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
CFC HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH
X 
Kats Deez Z Dust in the wind JH


.


----------



## Yellowdog05

Morgans Choptank Cinnamon Teal JH (yellow female)
EIC Clear

FC AFC Pin Oaks Texas Rex
X
Peach of Lonesome Dove SH


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball "SLIDER"

Black Male, DOB 5/25/08 = EIC CLEAR

NFC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior X Bayou Teche Angel


----------



## chrism

Mann's Best Friend Pepto = Carrier
Bull "Dozer" Mahan = Clear


----------



## Bustin'

Bustin' Waters Exceeds Expectations CLEAR!! (FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black X Bustin' Waters Amazing Grace(Carrier))

That is 4 of 4 Clear on the litter!


----------



## Charles C.

Belmar's Wunderkind - Carrier
(NFC Chopper x Seaside's Hakuna Matata)


----------



## GulfCoast

Ellie Mae of Bracken Fen-Clear
Black Drew of Eastdale x Kate Spade


----------



## Browndog

Matty's Sonic Boom "Jet" ---CLEAR

Barkley's Yankee Thunder
x
Matty's Rowdy Rosco


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Black Female puppy (yet unnamed) out of 2010 NAFC FC AFC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker "Buster" and Jolor's Lady J, dob: 4/12/10, microchipped and eic cleared by vpi at 7 1/2 weeks of age


----------



## Dave Combs

GMHR TTF Cas-HI Never Tucker Out - Tucker

CLEAR


----------



## gward

Blackfoot's Medicine Man AKA ( DOC ) EIC CLEAR Badger State Ram Kicker X Stumptowns Worth The Thyme


----------



## mohaled

Wakemup wheel of fortune CDX MH QAA **** EIC/CNM CLEAR (FC AFC CFC CAFC DB's Cracker of Clubmead x Blackstar's Roxanne Rolls


----------



## Certainty

Keepsake's Welsh Witch At Certainty (Keepsake's Chianti by Borador's Moose)
Eic Carrier
CNM Clear


----------



## bonni

Tomalak's Luke at me now aka "Luke"
EIC/CNM clear
out of 
Rouxs Blazin Chocolate Thunder MH x HR Duke's Hi-Flying Bailey


----------



## Txcutter2

Halls yellow deception - clear
Halls hot chocolate princezz- carrier 
Sunni rae- carrier


----------



## Danny

PINNACLE PIKE'S TYME FOR BLACK MAGIC *** (Ty) SR50652101
CHIC#: 63304
ELBOW OFA LR-EL46074M24-VPI (Normal)
HIPS OFA LR-185610E24M-VPI (Excellent)
EYES CERF LR-56215 (10) (Clear)
DNA PROFILE#: V599741
CNM LR-CNM10-283-M-PIV (Clear)
EIC D10-010287 (Clear)

FC PIKE OF CASTLEBAY
X
CANCELED FLIGHT


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski

Baby Blue's One Hot Mama (FC AFC It's All Over Now Baby Blue X GRHRCH Abigail's Crusaiding Grace MH)
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear

Pirate's Myle High Booty (FC AFC Land Ahoy X Field of Dreams Willow D' One)
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear


----------



## Reddiamondlabs

Firehouselabs Brick Firehouse EIC/CNM-CLEAR


----------



## Xtremamax

SHR UH MASTER MAXIMUS OF THE COOPER
2010 Boykin Spaniel Society NOVICE 
Field Champion

HIPS GOOD
ELBOWS NORMAL
HEART NORMAL
EYES NORMAL
EIC CLEAR


----------



## macrylinda1

topshelf said:


> TOPSHELFS DEVILS CANDY - CARRIER
> TOPSHELFS WANNA BE A STAR - CARRIER
> TOPSHELFS HIGH ROLLER - CLEAR
> 
> Matt


Pup #2 carrier

from two different dams whose EIC status is not known at this time and was not known at the time of breeding.
From the amount of carriers being reported I would think that EIC is going to take a significant time period before it can be eleminated from Labradors.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Buster ex Sparkle: DOB: 7/13/10: Yellow Female Pup, Carrier by Dews. Sire: "Buster" is EIC Cleared. "Sparkle", Pup's mom is an EIC Carrier by Parentage. Lost my placement because of her result.


----------



## Esylivin

Saint Thomas Chief - Boykin Spaniel- EIC clear


----------



## LabLady101

BOB AKC CH ptd/UKC CH/RBISP Intl/Nat JA CH Hayshaker's Kinderwood Charmed One CGC aka "Piper" (BISS CH Nipntuck Hyspire Unforgettable "Nat" x Dragonfly Royal Ciara "Ciara")- EIC (& CNM) Clear


----------



## Chris L.C.

Please PM Katie's phone #.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

2010 NAFC FC AFC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker ex Jolor's Rejuvenator: "Buster ex Sparkle" pups: EIC Results by Dews*: as previously reported: Y/F: Carrier.
***Results in Today: B/M: Cleared, B/F R/H (shave mark): Carrier, B/F No Mark: Carrier. (2 Y/M's & 1 B/F puppies dews still not eic tested, because of finances, new owners have helped paid for these tests)

Parents: Buster is EIC Cleared, Sparkle is EIC Carrier


----------



## mudflapimmc

SHR UH Highview's Sugar Coded Blue Sky call name Sugar, EIC CLEAR!!


----------



## dio82

Hickory Ridge's Just Deuce It- EIC Clear (Cosmo X Lean Mac Female)


----------



## Kevinismybrother

Barton Creek's Winner Take All Call name Rio
(NAFC FC Barton Creek's O Mustad X FC Little dipper Darby)
Hips GOOD
Elbows NORMAL
EIC - Carrier


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

'Buster ex Sparkle' pups last 3 results in: 
Black Female (left hip shave mark) (L/H F): EIC Cleared, 
Smaller Yellow Male (S Y/M): Cleared, 
Larger Yellow Male: (B Y/M) Carrier. 
NAFC FC AFC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker is EIC Cleared, Jolor's Rejuvenator SH "Sparkle" is EIC Carrier by Parentage, Both Sire and Dam are CNM Cleared (Sparkle by Parentage)
Now that the whole litter is eic'd by dews, I will give the final update report of all 7 pups: 3 eic cleared: b/m, b/f (L/H), and Y/M (smaller one).
4 eic carriers: 2 b/f's, 1 y/m, 1 y/f


----------



## justin300mag

Top Guns Heart of A Lion JH- EIC clear


----------



## mbrookins

Wall Street's Risky Derivative "Crash" is EIC Clear!


----------



## brandywinelabs

Brooks Black Gold At Briarwood (Louie) is EIC Clear


----------



## JeffLusk

Rainbow's November Rain - EIC Affected

(fc afc candlewoods court jester x fc afc murphy isn't brown she's black)


----------



## Patti Benton

HR Go West Mamma's Last Nerve
(Trucmarc's Reverend Reggie x HRCH Go West Run N Gun R N B)

EIC - Carrier
CNM - Carrier
PRA - Normal/Clear


----------



## Sharon Potter

Candlewood's Semi-Sweet - EIC CLEAR!!

(FC-AFC- ****** IV x Candlewood's Talgarth Godiva)


----------



## lenco12

trog said:


> Sire: Clear of EIC
> My two 7 & 8 month old pups out of the above sire.
> 
> Pup # 1 carrier
> 
> Pup #2 carrier
> 
> from two different dams whose EIC status is not known at this time and was not known at the time of breeding.
> From the amount of carriers being reported I would think that EIC is going to take a significant time period before it can be eleminated from Labradors.


Wyldfire's Island Spice - EIC Clear/CNM Clear

(FC AFC Land Ahoy x Wyldfire's High Tech CFO MH***)


----------



## Troopers Mom

Master's Sienna Sun Trooper SH - EIC/Clear CNM/Clear

(Southern Sun x Hasse Sienna Friend JH )


----------



## david gibson

Doubleplay Brady's Rubber Soul is CLEAR


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Shadraq M A JH (SH passes) - EIC Clear

(Espirit's out of the Woods *** X The Arkansas Belle)


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

4 EIC Cleared by Parentage, Black Male Labs (dob: 10/22/10) Sire: NAFC FC AFC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker "Buster", Dam: High Amp Zesty Liza "Zesty", Both parents EIC Cleared VPI, Both parents also on the white list for CNM Cleared VPI


----------



## Phil Hinchman

Boykin Spaniels tested

HRCH Brandywines Duramizer Chip - CLEAR
HR Lilys Full Choke Hunter - CLEAR
HR Brandywines Till the Next Time Till - CLEAR
HR Brandywines Rich & Smooth Amberbock - CLEAR


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Phil Hinchman said:


> Boykin Spaniels tested
> 
> HRCH Brandywines Duramizer Chip - CLEAR
> HR Lilys Full Choke Hunter - CLEAR
> HR Brandywines Till the Next Time Till - CLEAR
> HR Brandywines Rich & Smooth Amberbock - CLEAR


Awesomeness!! That is a good feeling Did you test Tori?


----------



## Phil Hinchman

No, we probably wont since she is spayed. Chip, Tillie and Amber are all littermates through. Will test Cherry and Paige soon.


----------



## mattm337

Phil,

Congrats on the clear results. I'm sure it's a relief as a breeder to get those back.

Matt


----------



## firehouselabs

_*firehouses Brit Bucket Brigade "molly *(ftch Craighorn Bracken X Ttf Tallgrass Abby) *eic "clear" - Cnm "clear" - Pre "carrier"- Osd/rd "clear"*
_


----------



## Pin-Mark Retrievers

This is great stuff...thanks!!


----------



## JamesTannery

HR Iza-Gotsa-Lotsa-Go-Go SH "Streak" EIC/CNM Clear

FC AFC Dare To Dream X Bossy Little Flash Dancer SH


----------



## JamesTannery

HRCH NightOwl's Black Diamond MH "Homer" EIC Carrier/CNM Clear

FC Running With The Devil X Lean Krabby Abby


----------



## Phil Hinchman

Newest test results:

HRCH UH Brandywines Chocolate Covered Cherry - CLEAR
HRCH Brandywines Front Paige News - CLEAR
Big Sky's Bessie Wayne - CLEAR
HR Brandywines Bessies Mojo - CLEAR by parentage
HR Brandywines Bessie Girls Lexus - CLEAR by parentage
HR Brandywines Majestic Water Lilly - CLEAR by parentage


----------



## kimsmith

LABS
HRCH Jamie's Winter Blizzard MH EIC/CNM Clear
(FC/AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James X HRCH Ashes Winter Smith MH)

HRCH Loneoak's Gypsy MH EIC Carrier/CNM Clear
(FC/AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James X HRCH Ashes Winter Smith MH)

Boykin
HRCH KJ Just Cinnamon and Spice EIC Clear
(HRCH Just a Home Wrecker X Justaquickerpickerupper)


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Attitude and Driving call name "Driver"

EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear
CERF: Normal

(FC AFC Close Hauled to Windward x DSO Big City Stripper MH ***)


----------



## gracefarmsny.com

Grace Farms Liberty Belle CD,RN,RA EIC Clear U/Minn Accession # D09-053370EIC 10/27/09


----------



## gracefarmsny.com

Grace Farms Liberty Belle CD RN RA
EIC Clear U/Minn Accession #D09-053370EIC


----------



## gracefarmsny.com

2010 NY State Fair GRCH (4-H Obedience)(w/ 12 year old handler Sarah Pietricola)

Gracefarm Augustus' Cruising (born 11/26/2006) EIC carrier


----------



## gracefarmsny.com

Augustus Ode to Grace Farms CD,OA,POAJ,SH,RN
EIC Carrier proven by get: One affected
One carrier
One clear


----------



## Buzz

Moneybird's Black Magic Marker - Raven
FC/AFC Esprit's Power Play x FC/AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine

EIC - Clear


----------



## steelheadfred

Bella's Betsie River Red Bomber (Captain Agustas Red X Stosh's Foxy Roxy) - Carrier

Betsie River's Jones Hole Limit (FC/AFC Two Toes Out the Door X CK's Little Miss Dangerous MH) Clear


www.betsieriverlabs.com


----------



## TroyFeeken

Cody's Gunslingin' Cosmonaut - Shooter
(FC Butch's Dream Code of TCR x Boss' Lady Liberty)

Hips=Good
Elbows=Normal
Eyes=Clear
CNM=Carrier
EIC=Carrier


----------



## duckster

Fat City's Sizzlin' Booty"Fannie"(FC AFC Fat City PacerXMako's Sizzlin Sambuca, QAA) 
Ofa Good 
Elbows Normal 
Eyes Clear
EIC Clear
CNM Clear


----------



## LavenderLabs

Lavender's Real Gurlz Go Huntin' 
"Indy"

(HRCH Downtown's Willie Willie Fast MH X Fischers Dominator's Bell SH)


EIC- Carrier
CNM- Clear


----------



## bonni

Crumpler's Maggie Sue of Cajun Roux "Maggie"
EIC/CNM clear

out of 
HR COURTNEY'S GAUGE OF CAJUN ROUX X CIRCLE Z'S OF SADIE LAYNE


----------



## honkin

HR Just Ducky's Justaplaceoutwest "Tana"
Boykin Spaniel
EIC CLEAR


----------



## Broadbill

Chief's Yankee "Rebel"
Boykin Spaniel
EIC CLEAR


----------



## Brutus

HRCH UH Blackswamp's Bring 'Em Back Brie 

(2xNAFC FC AFC Candlewood's Ramblin Man x GRHRCH Bluegoose's Time To Fly Q.A.A.)

EIC Clear CNM Clear DOB: June 20, 2005
OFA Hips: LR-169198E24-F-PI (Excellent)
OFA Elbows: LR-EL35967F24-PI (Normal)
CERF: LR-48011/2007-21 - Clear


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Brutus said:


> HRCH UH Blackswamp's Bring 'Em Back Brie
> 
> (2xNAFC FC AFC Candlewood's Ramblin Man x GRHRCH Bluegoose's Time To Fly Q.A.A.)
> 
> EIC Clear CNM Clear DOB: June 20, 2005
> OFA Hips: LR-169198E24-F-PI (Excellent)
> OFA Elbows: LR-EL35967F24-PI (Normal)
> CERF: LR-48011/2007-21 - Clear


Awesome!! Congrats Chet!


----------



## ward

WARDS DAISY WILL BLOOM 
OFA hips Good OFA elbows Normal
CERF clear
EIC clear
CNM clear


----------



## Denney

Princess Bailey Jo of Bidwell
OFA Good
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
CERF Normal


----------



## JustinS

Xtreme's 30 rounds n' 1 full maggie- CLEAR! just got the results back today will be on ofa cert soon


----------



## bonni

CRUMPLER'S GOOD GOLLY MISS MOLLY
EIC-CLEAR CNM-CLEAR

out of 
TEXAS HOME RUN RANGER X CYPRESS CREEKS DRIVIN MS DAISY


----------



## Randy Moore

Upland's Sweet Lexi Eic Clear
(fc Candlewood's Meet Joe Black X Upland Maggie Jh)


----------



## kirkandlaura

EbbTide's Ode to Irish Soul (OTIS)
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
HIPS Excellent
ELBOWS Normal


----------



## Bryan Detwiler

HD's Rudolph the Red
EIC Carrier


----------



## BonMallari

Hiwood Brigadier ( Brig)out of FC AFC Hiwood Jaguar x Sweet Nola


CNM -clear

EIC -clear


----------



## duxbac

UH HRCH Oakridgertvr Tynan Express

CMN -clear
EIC --clear


----------



## WALDMAN79

Ridgeviews True Grit "Duke"

EIC - clear
CNM - clear
Hips - OFA good
Elbows - OFA normal
Eyes - CERF normal
Cardiac - OFA normal


----------



## TERRYEDLER

HR CH TEE KAYS SMOKIN SHELBY eic CLEAR CNM CLEAR OFA GOOD HIPS AND ELBOWS CERF NORMAL


----------



## Richard McCullough

Max is normal/clear of EIC
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1329498#animal


----------



## WILLOW POINT

HRCH WillowPoint's Tuff Stuff 
----OFA excellent
----EIC clear

HRCH WillowPoint's Lethal Lucy
---OFA excellent
---EIC clear


----------



## Love's Labradors

Chris--Could you make another requirement to puppy ads that the Dams, Sires and litters are tested for both EIC and CNM? We all need to seriously get more of a handle on both of these out of control diseases.


----------



## Guest

Jana Love said:


> Chris--Could you make another requirement to puppy ads that the Dams, Sires and litters are tested for both EIC and CNM? We all need to seriously get more of a handle on both of these out of control diseases.


Did you forget to research your pedigrees?


----------



## TonyRodgz

Premier's Carbon Star 
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear


----------



## Marilyn Fender

Regarding CNM and earlier comment about prevalence: The writer might not have seen a case in five years, but we are testing litters regularly that have affected pups in them and/or testing pups that have been placed in homes and the affected symptoms start to show. Remember that carriers do not show symptoms and often breeders do not tell anyone about their affected pups --- so it could be very true that the writer did not see a case in five years. 

After I wrote the first version of this post, the person who I was responding to removed theirs. They wrote me personally to sort out what was intended. Therefore my first paragraph above may seem to be a comment out of no-where but I will leave it for now. 

Another new comment I want to add is that I have discovered that some people mistake some other diseases with words in them that are somewhat near Centronuclear Myopathy but spelled slightly differently and/or a different kind of myopathy (there are many), but are not CNM. Be careful what you are looking at when you see clearances listed on a web site. There are mistakes on some web sites that mislead people into "maybe" thinking that the dogs are cleared for CNM but it is not the same disease, in some cases. 

It is very evident that we have not gotten rid of CNM being carried in pedigrees in the USA or any other of the 18 countries that we deal with regularly. 

I know this post does not belong on the EIC sticky list -- but I was not sure where to put it so it would be seen by people reading the comments. Chris should move if he wants to. 

If anything, there are more CNM carriers than before since people know how to breed to avoid affected pups in a litter. Carriers show no symptoms so they are not visible to most people. A fair number of people are testing litters with us so they can tell buyers which pups are carriers. Many buyers are quite comfortable buying a carrier ---- as long as they know about it. 

There are still many breeders who have no idea about CNM and/or EIC existing. It will be a long time before either are gone from Labradors. 

For questions please write me privately at [email protected] 
It was only by sheer chance that I happened to see the post on CNM in the EIC thread as I don't browse very often. And I seldom think to look at my PM folder. 

Happy Retrieving

Marilyn 

Marilyn J Fender, PhD
Global Communications - CNM Project
www.labradorcnm.com


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jana Love said:


> Chris--Could you make another requirement to puppy ads that the Dams, Sires and litters are tested for both EIC and CNM? We all need to seriously get more of a handle on both of these out of control diseases.


RTF is not going to implement mandatory genetic testing at this time.

There is ample information available on RTF regarding EIC and CNM. Consumers are able to make their own educated decisions. Each buyer can set up his or her own buying criteria.

There will never be a "one size fits all". 

Here is one example of why I don't want RTF to get into this requirement: Let's say someone posts EIC clear on a parent. Let's say someone buys a puppy and it is a carrier or affected. Who are you going to blame?

RTF is here to provide a resource and allow buyers and sellers to connect. It is here to provide value. RTF can not function as a "failsafe" in breeding protocols. 

Responsibility for researching and making wise choices is up to the individual buyer.

P.S. I'd appreciate that folks wanting to ask me direct questions send me a PM, email me at [email protected], or call me at 217-454-0361. 

Chris


----------



## Montview

Just called UofMinn this AM about my new dog's results- EIC clear! 
Another show-bred dog, Laurglen Ardent Rogue at HySpire ("Rogue"- GrCH Sure Shot HySpire Impressive X CH Ghoststone's Woodland Gossip).


----------



## Alain

Hello,

AJTOP Memphré Shining Breeze (FC CK's Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit X Sugarfoot Lightning Bolt) EIC/CNM CLEAR 
AJTOP Cruises Pride (FC AFC Land Ahoy X See The Difference Of Memphré MH WCX) EIC /CNM CLEAR
AJTOP Life Style (Boogie Dancer MH X NMH GMH Yeller Yellow Bear) EIC / CNM CLEAR


----------



## tankerlab

Under the circumstances of some of Tanker's sire's (NFC AFC FC HR Dewey's Drake of Moon Rivers) offspring were EIC affected and some EIC carriers, this was the BEST possible news I could have hoped for... I can breed him!!!

HRCH UH BIRD DOWN'S RIVER TANK OF DRAKE NSJ SRT -- EIC / CARRIER


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

tankerlab said:


> Under the circumstances of some of Tanker's sire's (NFC AFC FC HR Dewey's Drake of Moon Rivers) offspring were EIC affected and some EIC carriers, this was the BEST possible news I could have hoped for... I can breed him!!!
> 
> HRCH UH BIRD DOWN'S RIVER TANK OF DRAKE NSJ SRT -- EIC / CARRIER



Congrats!


----------



## laidback

HRCH Wood's Rascal MH

OFA Hips Good
Elbows Normal
Cerf Clear
EIC Carrier


----------



## Hurricane Retrievers

Hurricane Stormy Gale JH CMN CLear/ EIC Carrier
Pup Yellow male SR67232303 CMN Clear/EIC Clear


----------



## JPowell

"Solo" HRCH Windigo Quintonkon *** - Carrier


----------



## Chris Winkelman

Five Star's Tucker Me Out-CLEAR
Five Star's Love Me Lots-CLEAR
Perfect Tens Sizzlin Suzie-Carrier


----------



## Fast Woody

Stick to your Guns G MAN - EIC CLEAR


----------



## godoggo

Kaiser in Ely's Shadow Clear
Both parents Clear


----------



## Kory Poulsen

Carolinas Lean Top Gun "Jet" EIC Clear.


----------



## Alain

AJTOP Life Style EIC clear
AJTOP Cruises Pride EIC clear


----------



## trouble

UKC CH Rainbo's Johnny B Goode JH EIC clear 
Chocolate male Lab. Now just need to do CNM
I remember when we were happy with OFA hips and 
clear eyes.


----------



## CDaniel

Four Rivers' Trupoint Express 
(CPR Shoal Creeks Stormin' Norman MH *** x CPR TPK's Top Notch Tracer)
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear


----------



## Richard McCullough

Rick's Rooster Smasher of DRL "Eli" 
EIC= Clear Through Univ of MN 
CNM= Clear Through Alfort


----------



## Laura McCaw

Sagecreek's Ruger Gone Awol "Ruger"
EIC - Clear (U of M)
CNM - Clear (Alforts)


----------



## 8DuckCaller

Sunstar's Hide and Seek Hannah - Clear


----------



## rstracke

Zoe's Got Game

EIC: Clear LR-EIC1041/46F-VPI (U of M)
CNM: Clear LR-CNM10-298-F-PIV (Alfort)


----------



## Perch_44

Blazin' Rebel General
EIC clear (U of M) (will have to dig the paperwork out to get any serial numbers off of it)


----------



## DLloydBoy

Greenwing's Rebecca Pearl Harbor of Sauk River

EIC: Clear - D11-043415 (UM)
CNM: Clear - LR-CNM11-470-F-PIV

Greenwing's Abraham of Sauk River

EIC: Clear by parentage
CNM: Clear - LR-CNM11-510-M-PIV


----------



## Laura McCaw

Sagecreek's Cudashudabena Cabelagirl "Bella"
EIC - Carrier (U of M)
CNM - Clear (Alfort)


----------



## TroyFeeken

CW's Obama I Want My Change Back
EIC - Carrier (UofM)

FC/AFC Weezer Retreezer x Creekwalker's Back in Black (clear)


----------



## Angie B

Tioga's Southern Gal JH-carrier
Tioga's Backstreet Woman-carrier
Tioga's Big Ponzi, (CBR)-carrier
Thundermyst at Tioga-carrier
Oasis Front Page News-carrier
Tioga's Rosa Amarilla-carrier

Could it get any better??? Wait,,, they could be affected.

Angie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Should be some started dogs for sale shortly it looks like...

/Paul


----------



## mikesrovers

Sister Lucy's Worth The Wait
EIC and CNM Clear


----------



## Mike W.

Ten Bears Lady Abagail

CNM clear
EIC clear


----------



## boone11

Ozark Mountain Dew

EIC Clear
CNM Clear


----------



## featherqwest

Where do you ORDER THE KIT FOR EIC. Are they doing it for Goldens yet. I know labs are being tested. The last 3 tests. EIC, PRA, and Thyroid. Kodi's tests have been negative for Thyroid. I forgot to the OFA form. Does any one know?


----------



## featherqwest

Where do you ORDER THE KIT FOR EIC. Are they doing it for Goldens yet. I know labs are being tested. The last 3 tests. EIC, PRA, and Thyroid. Kodi's tests have been negative for Thyroid. I forgot to the OFA form. Does any one know?

Here is link to OFA database

http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1296702#animal

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=239587

Kodi foot is now heeling so it is time for more training down south this winter with his Favorite Pro. The ground is too frozen and cold here in Mass.


----------



## WRL

featherqwest said:


> Where do you ORDER THE KIT FOR EIC. Are they doing it for Goldens yet. I know labs are being tested. The last 3 tests. EIC, PRA, and Thyroid. Kodi's tests have been negative for Thyroid. I forgot to the OFA form. Does any one know?
> 
> Here is link to OFA database
> 
> http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1296702#animal
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=239587
> 
> Kodi foot is now heeling so it is time for more training down south this winter with his Favorite Pro. The ground is too frozen and cold here in Mass.



To my knowledge, EIC does not occur in Goldens. If you believe otherwise, contact Katie Minor.

http://www.vdl.umn.edu/ourservices/canineneuromuscular/eic/home.html


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Sight To Sea's Take Aim SH EIC/CNM Clear
Marshtown's Shaken Not Stirred SH EIC/CNM Carrier
Briarglen's Running on Faith EIC/CNM Clear


----------



## lbbuckler

Black Magic's Return to Lender, "Repo", EIC & CNM Clear
BBK's Locked on Target, "Radar", EIC & CNM Clear


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers

Greg & Mary Lee's
Timberpond Retrievers:

Canadian Sunset YLF aka 'Sunshine' - EIC CLEAR:razz:


----------



## brett k.

Brett's Run Maggie Run - EIC Clear


----------



## Erin Lynes

Eromit's Tennessee Trickshot - EIC Clear D12-001996
Eromit Casper's Shadow JH - EIC Clear D12-001997


----------



## omathews

Wierd status. Sire was a carrier, Dam was Clear there were 9 puppies with the following results. 5 Clear, 3 carrier, and 1 effected. I am not the only person that has gotten results like this.


----------



## FOM

omathews said:


> Wierd status. Sire was a carrier, Dam was Clear there were 9 puppies with the following results. 5 Clear, 3 carrier, and 1 effected. I am not the only person that has gotten results like this.


Where were the tests done for sire, dam and litter?


----------



## Erin Lynes

omathews said:


> Wierd status. Sire was a carrier, Dam was Clear there were 9 puppies with the following results. 5 Clear, 3 carrier, and 1 effected. I am not the only person that has gotten results like this.


Were all of the tests (dam, sire and all puppies) run by U of M? If so, I would contact them asap to see if they can rerun some new samples. .... if any were tested by another lab I would redo that dog through U of M.


----------



## 3blackdogs

FOM said:


> Where were the tests done for sire, dam and litter?


Another question, were the sire and dam's EIC status arrived at by actual testing or 'by parentage'?


----------



## chessielvr

HRCH CPR Wind River SST MH EIC Clear


----------



## Terry A

Five-Point Abigail's Duk Devil MH - Carrier


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

"Willie" (FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker ex Jolor's Rejuvenator MH), Y/M, dob: 12/2/11, AKC # SR70942108, Microchip #047886843, EIC Cleared VPI - Accession number: D12-006820, CNM Cleared by parentage


----------



## Robert

Cranemeadow’s Platte River Firefly – EIC Clear (DDC #34964), CNM Clear (DDC #34963)
(FC AFC Esprit Lickety Split X Contender’s Eye Candy)


----------



## David Witt

Castile Creek's Dynamite Dreamer - Lucy EIC & CNM Clear
(Dare to Dream x Dynamite's Ms Yankee Rebel)


----------



## Brian Cockfield

Sandhill's Oz-Mo, QAA, 24 Derby points- CLEAR
(FC AFC Premier's Iron Man Ozzy x Ashland's Tipatina)

BlackFoot’s In The Nik Of Thyme- CLEAR
(FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker x Stumptowns's Worth The Thyme, MH CD RA NA NAJ)

Ashley's Candlewood Patton, QAA- CARRIER
(NFC AFC Five Star General Patton x FC AFC Candlewood's Rita Reyonolds)


----------



## Bustin'

Bustin' Waters Go With The Flo CLEAR!
FC AFC Hawkeye's Candlewood Shadow X Watermark's Troublesome Bonny MH QAA


----------



## Bustin'

Puppies from NFC AFC Boo (Clear) and Bustin' Waters Amazing Grace SH (Carrier)
Green female Carrier
Purple female Carrier
Red boy Carrier
Pink female Clear
Black female Clear
Orange femal Carrier
Blue boy re-run?


----------



## Bustin'

Last result came back today, Blue collar boy is also a carrier!
That puts my litter at 71% carrier and 29% clear.


----------



## firehouselabs

Fenloch Downton Abbey "Abbey" Clear 
Fenloch Ffynongain Stout "Finn" Clear

(Ffynongain Jackson of Willinghurst "Todd" ex Firehouses Brit Bucket Brigade "Molly")

waiting on CNM and PRA results!


----------



## Keven

GRHRCH UH Lucky's Magic Star "Star" - EIC Affected 
(GRHRCH Eba's Big Boss Man MH x GRHRCH Cropper's Lil Miss Dixie)


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

EIC CLEAR VPI, CNM cleared by parentage
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...14505_217203914974697_1455396_539661095_n.jpg
Drake's Hungry Hollow Hunt, dob 12/2/11, photo: 3/18/12, yellow male lab, Owner: John R. Cin, "Drake" is out of FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker ex Jolor's Rejuvenator MH, breeder: Margo E. Penke, Boundary Waters Labradors.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Bonadventure's Pacer....EIC Clear,CNM Clear.

Ali X Libby


----------



## runnindawgz

Ramblin Man’s Blonde Bombshell

*EIC CLEAR* 
LR-EIC1644/65F-VPI

(2X NAFC FC AFC Candlewood’s Ramblin Man X Bubba’s Creed)


----------



## Bill Schuna

Sailor's Wing Chaser

EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear

Sire: FC-AFC Close-Hauled to Windward
Dam: Ramblin Mans Sassy


----------



## waterdoc3

Miller's Million Dollar Milli EIC Clear


----------



## Tommy Burford

Gator Points MS River Roux
EIC clear - D12-014950


----------



## RedlegHunter

HR TIGER MTN LIBERTY - (Libby)
Chocolate Female AKC# SR53247005
EIC -CLEAR
OFA HIPS - GOOD
OFA ELBOWS - NORMAL
sent to OFA on 2 MAY 2012


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Moonstone's Cool Beans "Beans"
(Ham/Magic)

CNM: Clear By Parentage
EIC: Clear
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal


----------



## firehouselabs

Firehouselabs Water Hammer "hammie" 

Eic Clear
Cerf Clear
Ofa Excellent On Hips
Ofa Normal On Elbows
Cnm Clear By Parentage


----------



## pete slattery

Great article


----------



## jbday

Day's Golden Poppy SH 
OFA - Hips - Excellent, Elbows - Normal
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear


----------



## Bruz

Boykins at 5 Months

Chief's Force Mojo

EIC CLEAR
CERF NORMAL
CEA CARRIER
HIPS NA
ELBOWS NA

Chief's Lady Clair Shaw

EIC CLEAR
CERF NORMAL
CEA CLEAR
HIPS NA
ELBOWS NA


----------



## JJaxon

HRCH TilHe CallsUs Home, Tilly
EIC Clear


----------



## KNorman

Guinness Is Good for You***
(FC AFC Wingmagic's Louisiana Roux x GRHRCH UH Thunder's Gumbo Maya)

EIC Clear (D11-027673)
CNM Carrier


----------



## Mark L

Peyton's Touchdown Pass

EIC - Affected
CNM - Clear
Hips - Good

Mark


----------



## Matt Gasaway

*HRCH River Bottoms Riparian Backwater...."Timber"*
EIC Clear (U of MN)
CNM Clear (Alfort)


----------



## Matt Gasaway

*HR River Bottoms Happy Hour...."Molly"*
EIC Clear (U of MN)
CNM Clear (Alfort)


----------



## Old School Labs

Trumarc's Thrilla in Manilla CNM/EIC * clear/clear D12-018339*


----------



## Matt Duncan

HRCH Walkers Puddle Jumpin Koda
EIC- Affected
DM- Carrier


----------



## 30 caliber

HRCH Drol'Odhar Aidan Onchu MH EIC clear/ CNM clear


----------



## cwilson

HRCH Wilson's Day-Walker Blade
EIC Clear


----------



## Shooter94

Jack's Uno Mas Cyrmaize by Wetlands = Carrier
Three Cedars Babe In The Woods = Clear


----------



## jpws

CAPS Boltin Jett of the Ozarks = EIC Clear


----------



## Spartazoo

Kerrybrook's Trollady Hero With Fire - Hogan (Kerrybrook's Lord Byron x Kerrybrook's Hollis) EIC Clear #D12-038587


----------



## Tim West

Arcadia's Senor Jefe,QAA, CNM carrier, EIC clear, Arcadia's If Didi Can't Kill it, its immortal EIC Clear, CNM Clear, Bayou Magics Rouxster Bleu, QAA, EIC Clear, CNM Clear


----------



## Karen McCullah

Table Rock's Real McCoy "Luke" = EIC and CNM clear


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Jolor's One to Hold Onto "Keeper", dob: 6/2/2012, Eic Cleared by Dews, CNM Cleared by Parentage, Eyes Cleared 2012


----------



## duckwater

Md's Lena My Way MH ( Clear ) D12-050713


----------



## Big Suh

Fischer Dominators Bell, "Bell" EIC Carrier, CNM clear (Magic Trick) Female
Blackshirt's A Boy Named Suh, "Suh" EIC/CNM Clear (Downtown Dusty Brown) Male
Blackshirt's Triple Option Threat, "Pitch" EIC/CNM Clear (Watermark's Running back) Female


----------



## MYO222

Savoie's Bayou Queen CNM- Clear; EIC - Clear


----------



## Jen Marenich

Ironpaws Black Rock Time To Dream "Kona" = Clear
(HRCH UH UCDX Oak's Jumpin Jack Splash MH CDX AX AXJ RA CGC X Piva's Gold Patton JH)


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

6 black pups 
Sire: Jazztime's Last Chance V Pekisko (Carrier)
Dam: Wolf Creek's Candlewood Victory (Clear)

All 6 - clear!


----------



## waterdogutah

Gator pts bayou miss preacher -clear (eic# d13-001690)


----------



## TonyRodgz

TonyRodgz said:


> Premier's Carbon Star
> EIC - Clear
> CNM - Clear


Hips - Good
Elbows - Normal


----------



## Mike Sale

Gator point's magnum missy = eic clear


----------



## Daren Galloway

Hank's Settin' The Marsh On Fire

EIC Clear


----------



## cajundogman

HRCH Maegans Cut A Prime Lean Grade 
EIC-- Clear
CNM --- clear


----------



## pmcdonald

Mac's naughty bree - clear


----------



## Duck Blind

Marriner's Lady Piper of Coratank - CLEAR


----------



## Trifecta

Marshyhope's Satisfaction- carrier. His sire, Shadowglen Augustus, is clear.


----------



## Marc Anderson

Ebonstars Power Stroke of Goose Creek ( DIESEL ) affected


----------



## Jon Hass

HRCH Wag'in Codie Jo SH
Hips- Good
Elbows- Normal
EIC- Clear


----------



## Quackwacker

Shady Acres Green with Envy Boykin
EIC Clear
Eyes Juvenal Cataracts
Heart Clear
too young to test for Hips


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi

Samuel L Jackson II - EIC Clear 

Sire: Topper of Litton's Magnolia Manor
Dam: Cropper's Molly


----------



## Linda Noga I

FC/AFC SAGON BLACK HAWK SHOT IN THE DARK 
EIC Clear


----------



## emers

Any tests for hunting ,style ,drive or are we just breeding or clear tests???


----------



## frontier

emers said:


> Any tests for hunting ,style ,drive or are we just breeding or clear tests???


 emers this is not the place to post your first comment - this subject has been discussed many times on the regular forum - this thread is for owners who want to share EIC DNA results


----------



## shawninthesticks

HR Big Creek Retrievers Independence Day JH QAA

EIC CLEAR

CNM CLEAR

Eye's 2013 cerf Normal

Hips Excellent


----------



## Shark Bait

Diamondbrook's TC Marley - CLEAR


----------



## mjankowski

Mighty Sadie Lu of the Woods - EIC CLEAR


----------



## Meleagris1

Troublesome Down to the Wire Copper QAA

EIC - Clear

CNM - Clear


----------



## SPEED

High Voltage Rough Rider 
EIC/CNM/OPTIGEN/RD/NARC/Clear


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Very happy today. Got report from Univ of Minnesota that my new pup *Metras's Hashtag Mickey SR80935204 *(W.C.Mighty MouseX Flirt'n Lean Lex Of Babyduck) is clear EIC (D14-001779-1) Will update with other tests!


----------



## Peter Balzer

MPR HR UH Blackjack's Gen. Stonewall Jackson JH "Stoney" is EIC clear. D14-008825-1
AKC registration SR71239004


----------



## frontier

Frontier's True Grit With A Cause U of MN D13-040374 EIC Clear (FC-AFC Rebel With a Cause X HR Five Star Winning Sue SH)
Frontier's Gossip Girl With A Cause U of MN D13-047138 EIC Clear (FC-AFC Rebel With A Cause X HR Five Star Winning Sue SH)


----------



## SPEED

High Voltage Smoke'n Piper (HRCH Gator Pt's Magnum Gentler Ben MH & High Voltage Shocking Sheila SH) EIC clear
High Voltage String of Star's (HRCH Gator Pt's Magnum Gentler Ben MH & High Voltage Shocking Sheila SH) EIC Carrier
High Voltage Power On Penny SH (FC AFC Crow River's Malarky's Cougar & Hillview's High Voltage JH) EIC Carrier
High Voltage Rough Rider JH SH legs (GRCH Poplar Forest Play It Again Sam MH UD WCX & Belle Image Of Tradition) EIC Clear
CH High Voltage Blaze's Chase JH CD WC CGC (Int Am CH GMHR Cook's Midnight Bandit MH & Can CH Cedarwood's Ruthless Rochell JH WC CD TDI) EIC Clear


----------



## MooseGooser

Flatlanders Broker Pistol Ricochet (Flinch) ======== Clear


Gooser


----------



## bowjunkie

Pie's Cajun Rogue

EIC : clear


----------



## sdnordahl

Nordahl's Dream in Extreme CLEAR

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## TonyRodgz

Carbon Star Katniss
EIC - Clear (U of MN)
CNM -Clear (Alfort- France) 
By FC AFC Windy City's Mighty Mouse (NAFC Carbon x FC AFC Cody) x Flirt'n Lean Lex of Babyduck SH (NAFC Grady x Flirt QAA by NFC Chopper).


----------



## .44 magnum

Satchel Sings The Blues ... call name Satch

EIC- Clear

Dickendall Davaron Gable - Sire
Minefalls Patriot Dynasty - Dam


----------



## FOM

SML's Gettin' Sexy With It*** - Tango
(NFC-AFC Hunter Runs Boo Boo x Hardscrabble Play With My Buns MH ***)
EIC Clear via U of M
CNM Clear via Alfort
OFA Hips Good
OFA Elbows Normal

FOM's Raising a Ruckus in the Rockies*** - Riot 
(FC-AFC Contempt Of Court x Leitner Farms Mark For Da Shark)
EIC Clear via U of M
CNM Clear via Alfort
OFA Hips Excellent
OFA Elbows Normal
Eyes Normal

Note: Both dogs were "clear by parentage" for EIC and CNM but we had the test done just so they would have their own clearance certificates via U of M and Alfort. Also all clearances will be submitted to OFA.


----------



## oneshotlu

Phelan's Black Boudreaux- EIC CARRIER


----------



## Mike W.

FC AFC Texas WB Cocky Two Stepper

Litter of 9 pups x EIC clear/CNM clear female produced 9 dogs that were all clear on both EIC & CNM. Stepper was pre test so this is strong evidence to suggest he was clear on both.


----------



## Big Thunder Kennels

BISS GCH CH Big Thunders Beech Hill Sonic Boom carrier
CH Big Thunders Texas Terror JH RN WC. Carrier 
CH Big Thunders Henley CGC. Clear
SHR Butlers legendary Sugarbush Tug WC. Carrier
CH Big Thunders Texas Heartbreaker. Carrier
Big Thunders Marked Imprint JH RN WC. W clear 
Big Thunders Belquest Archangel SH. Clear
CH Dickendall Feel The Chill Bella Mare. Clear


----------



## _Evelyn_

Flycatcher Bluebelle
EIC clear (VDL)
PRA clear (OptiGen)
CNM clear by parentage (both Alfort)
SD2 clear (Bern)
HNPK clear (Laboklin)

Berryroam Flood
EIC clear (VDL)
PRA clear (OptiGen)
CNM clear (Alfort)
SD2 clear (Bern)

Come Fast Forever Wischnu
EIC clear (VDL)
PRA clear (OptiGen)
CNM clear (Alfort)
SD2 clear (Bern)


----------



## JamesTannery

HRCH Iza-Gotsa-Lotsa-Go-Go MH QAA "Streak" EIC and CNM CLEAR Son of COSMO!


----------



## High Sierra

Lone Willow's Poconip Express QA2 (Grady x Lone Willow's Hannah Montana) : *CLEAR*


----------



## Bourgeois Kennels

GRHRCH Sweet Adeline Adolphine Bouregois MH "Addie" is clear


----------



## Pleasantpine

Pleasant Pine's A Piece of Treasure
NAFC FC Texas Troubador x Pleasant Pine's Hidden Treasure, CDX, MH32 (FC AFC Land Ahoy x Peakebrook's Tigers Eye)

EIC - Clear
HNPK - Clear
Cardiac Echo - Clear
CNM - Clear by Parentage (but will be tested before breeding)
CERF'd Annually
Hips and Elbows to be done early 2017
BBEE - Black dominant - no dilute gene


----------



## Rig Magician

HR To Late Duke Patula
CNM CLear
DM Clear
EIC Clear
HNPK Clear
PRA-PRCD Clear
RD/OSD Clear
SD2 Clear
HUU Clear
NARC Clear

D Locus D/D Non Dilute


----------



## Bryan Parks

Washita's Kimber Locked N Loaded "Kimber"

EIC-clear
PRA/PRCD-clear
CNM-clear


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU

ARROWHEADS ROCKIN' RUDY (4/12/2016) is EIC and CNM - Clear!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Sundown delta ginny mh (sundown's boss of delta marsh x sundown's curley sue)
eic clear 
cnm clear 
ofa excellant
elbows normal


----------



## Jesus Ochoa

Firedup Blue Squall EIC clear as a & week old pup.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa

Firedup Blue moon Squall tested EIC clear as a * week old pup.


----------



## Jenson82

HRCH CPR Wind River SST MH EIC Clear


----------



## johngoehl

Maximum Intensity's Overwatch QAA
as per Paw Prints:
EIC: clear
CNM: clear
OSD: clear
PRA: clear
Dilute DD: clear
OFA Hips, good; elbows, normal
CERF: normal


----------



## Shipley91

Brett's Run Maggie Run - EIC Clear​




*​*


----------

